# ever been scammed in acnl?



## CuteKatie (Sep 14, 2014)

*well.. (please note this was years ago before i even found tbt.. i am now a changed person!) i used to be a scammer myself many many years ago... i enjoyed ripping people of it has fun.. it WAS very funny...
i always enjoyed this.. and when my sister started playing OH MAN! her face when i sole her fruit and hybrids! ha! but after years of doing this it got boring.. so i stopped... so a warning to all the scammers out there!** I USED TO BE ONE OF YOU! I KNOW HOW YOU THINK! IF YOU TRY TO RIP ME OF YOU WILL BE IN OR A SHOCK! *


*have YOU ever been scammed? if so, share your stories done below! hopefully this will help others avoid being scammed!*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

Someone stole all the fruit off my trees once as well as all my hybrids. As expected, I was pretty upset. I ended up clearing out my friendlist after the incident. (This was all ACC btw )

I've never had problems after that.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 14, 2014)

Someone stole throwing beans from my plaza once. I left them there so people visiting my dream had something to play with.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Numerous times. Early on last year, when I first got the game, I made a Japanese friend via island tours. She gave me some gold roses, tools, perfect fruit baskets, and hybrid purple flowers of various kinds as a gift. When I ran out of storage space, I ended up leaving some of those things out on the ground by my home and the flowers were placed outside of Town Hall (except the gold roses, which I planted next to my house). 

Feeling good about making new friends, I took my search to tumblr, where I was very active. I found a few people to exchange codes with who said they would like to come play island games. Out of the four that I invited, three of them stole flowers/fruit and tools from me that I had been given as a gift. I caught two in the act and they ran for the station. At the time and being a complete newbie to the game, I had no idea that you could force an error. I lost everything but two gold flowers out of the bunch. After that, I've been very careful about who to add, but even that can't protect you at all given that others can be perfectly friendly at first even if they plan to swindle you.

I'm very grateful for the ability to bring the hammer down on them now with a forced power-down. It's probably not too good for the 3DS, but it at least protects your town from any damage/lost items. I wish I had known that before I got my treasured gifts stolen.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 14, 2014)

No, but someone tried to scam bells from me on the island. I gave them half and flipped the switch to troll them.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 14, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> No, but someone tried to scam bells from me on the island. I gave them half and flipped the switch to troll them.



Yeah, I've just recently started going to the Wifi island for the shop, and there are a large number of beggars, who all ask for surprisingly low amounts of bells. What's up with that? o-o


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

Not as of yet because I never go first.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 14, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> Yeah, I've just recently started going to the Wifi island for the shop, and there are a large number of beggars, who all ask for surprisingly low amounts of bells. What's up with that? o-o



It's kind of odd, if you ask me. The last I had requested from me was 20,000. I'm confused, myself...


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> No, but someone tried to scam bells from me on the island. I gave them half and flipped the switch to troll them.



Ahh, your post reminded me: I forgot about Island trolls (not referring to you, lol). I've been there with people who literally trap you on the island by starting a tour and then not sitting down. It's really annoying. There's error-inducing ones, too, who wait until you've caught some things out on the beach or bought something inside the shop and then error you out. These aren't scams, but it's still really irritating bad behavior.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been scammed with SSB4 demos before, if that counts


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I've been scammed with SSB4 demos before, if that counts



Wow, I'm sorry to hear that. I saw the huge influx of buy/sell threads for those lately and I was wincing at the thought of ones who were going to take the payment and give a false code/no code in return. It was pretty ridiculous what's being charged for them, too. Dang. I was hoping people here wouldn't dare do something like that, given that it's such a big, public forum.

Unless you mean you were scammed the other way around----so I'm making an assumption with the above.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Not really.



Farobi said:


> I've been scammed with SSB4 demos before, if that counts


That's happened to two people so far I have seen around the forum. Rood.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never been scammed in my town because I just flip the wi fi switch if anyone starts acting odd or disobeys my town rules. I once got trapped on the island by a troll but I flipped the switch then as well. I've had lots of people try to scam me on the island but as I don't use it for anything but hopping for items I just flip the switch.



Farobi said:


> I've been scammed with SSB4 demos before, if that counts



That's awful , I'd say contact the mods but I suppose there's not much that can be done as they can't prove either way if the code was good or not. I can't believe some people do things like that.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 14, 2014)

Fortunately no.Not on the island,not on my village


----------



## Alvery (Sep 14, 2014)

Like Manazran, I've been fortunate enough to have never been scammed  Which is really quite lucky, 'cause I do leave a lot of stuff lying around on the ground XP Or maybe I just didn't notice...


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, kinda.. I had a bunch of rare hybrids next to the train station. 2 people came, i didn't trust them so I hided behind a tree (that tree was mext to my rare hybrids) they couldn't see me. So, I was standing there behing the tree when I see somekne hrabbing my hybrids. So, I said: WHAT ARE U DOING?! And I walked to the person who tried to steal my hybrids. (I saw that he was grabbing them, cause I was behind a tree) anyway, spy on them. It's funny to see someone grabbing your hybrids and then scare them. Lol.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't been scammed, but one of my friends friends made my actual friend cut down all my trees..... I didn't know because another person was playing hide and seek with me. I was a noob and didn't know that you could error :/


----------



## Debra (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow, reading these stories.. I feel sorry for anyone who got scammed  Fortunately, I have not been scammed myself (yet! I only traded with people on TBT and all have been so honest and kind♥) but reading about other people's experiences definitely helps me. I consider myself warned off wifi-ing with tumblrs, those folks there seem very unpredictable. _So thanks to those who share their story!_


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 14, 2014)

Fairytale said:


> Well, kinda.. I had a bunch of rare hybrids next to the train station. 2 people came, i didn't trust them so I hided behind a tree (that tree was mext to my rare hybrids) they couldn't see me. So, I was standing there behing the tree when I see somekne hrabbing my hybrids. So, I said: WHAT ARE U DOING?! And I walked to the person who tried to steal my hybrids. (I saw that he was grabbing them, cause I was behind a tree) anyway, spy on them. It's funny to see someone grabbing your hybrids and then scare them. Lol.



ha ha! XD i did that once! i was hiding near my house and someone was trying to take my pink flowers.. then i ran in front of them and yelled "i saw you steal my hybrids! put them back or ill flip the switch!" then they yelled "HOLY ****!" then they ran to the train station he he.. i flipped the switch XD epic FAIL


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 14, 2014)

HazelBaytree said:


> ha ha! XD i did that once! i was hiding near my house and someone was trying to take my pink flowers.. then i ran in front of them and yelled "i saw you steal my hybrids! put them back or ill flip the switch!" then they yelled "HOLY ****!" then they ran to the train station he he.. i flipped the switch XD epic FAIL



Yeah, that so funny. I was like: why did you grab my flowers?!? And they said: 'huh?!? Did I grab your flowers? That's weird!'

Yeah, right..


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't been scammed yet. I tend to stay away from people on here that have been rude to others, and I'm honestly overly cautious so I follow everyone in my town.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 14, 2014)

Fairytale said:


> Well, kinda.. I had a bunch of rare hybrids next to the train station. 2 people came, i didn't trust them so I hided behind a tree (that tree was mext to my rare hybrids) they couldn't see me. So, I was standing there behing the tree when I see somekne hrabbing my hybrids. So, I said: WHAT ARE U DOING?! And I walked to the person who tried to steal my hybrids. (I saw that he was grabbing them, cause I was behind a tree) anyway, spy on them. It's funny to see someone grabbing your hybrids and then scare them. Lol.





HazelBaytree said:


> ha ha! XD i did that once! i was hiding near my house and someone was trying to take my pink flowers.. then i ran in front of them and yelled "i saw you steal my hybrids! put them back or ill flip the switch!" then they yelled "HOLY ****!" then they ran to the train station he he.. i flipped the switch XD epic FAIL



omg haha! If someone tries to steal my flowers, I will 100% try this ahahaa


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 14, 2014)

Marie said:


> omg haha! If someone tries to steal my flowers, I will 100% try this ahahaa



XD


----------



## cIementine (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll put a scary mask on too xD


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 14, 2014)

When I first started playing, I added random people from club tour timer. Mostly it worked out. I'm still friends with four of them, and have all four on bf chat too.

But the dozens of others didn't work. Either they ran and squashed flowers, or asked for bells all the time, or wanted to play with glitches in my town (which I don't want to risk), or stole hybrids.

I lost stuff I left out for dreamers, and silver tools (I had no gold at the time), and bush starts I hadn't planted yet. Then one person I had been nice to and given bells to had some items I their house I wanted to catalogue. He said only if I paid 25k each. Since he had stolen from me before (which was why I was in his town and not letting him in my own) I got irritated. I deleted every friend card except 4 and now I only add people from this site, and usually only for trades.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never been scammed by anyone, cause I rarely invite people just to hang to my town or add people from Club Tortimer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

I never got scammed in ACNL, but I did do a big favor for one of my ex-friends by holding onto his stuff as he deletes his town for a new town. He promises to pay me a lot of Bells if I do the favor. And so I did, but I waited after I gave him his items back. I never got the money since he was too busy on other things while there was no way to contact him. I wouldn't think of this as a scam, but other users told me that I was scammed. I'm not holding onto stuff for other people anymore when they are resetting their towns.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

Not that I can remember?


----------



## Angira (Sep 14, 2014)

When I was a new member here a person said they had an amazing deal for me! They would sell me the FULL streetpass ice cream set for ONLY 200 TBT! I said yes as, at the time, I did not know how expensive that is (10 million bells!) They gave me the set and I said thanks, but when I checked it there were only seven ice-creams and not eight.....What a great deal!!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 14, 2014)

Nope, I play Animal Crossing as a single player experience, I don't trust people online to respect things in general anyways. (Unless I know them)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Angira said:


> When I was a new member here a person said they had an amazing deal for me! They would sell me the FULL streetpass ice cream set for ONLY 200 TBT! I said yes as, at the time, I did not know how expensive that is (10 million bells!) They gave me the set and I said thanks, but when I checked it there were only seven ice-creams and not eight.....*What a great deal!!*



Not a great deal at all. And shouldn't they be cheaper?


----------



## Angira (Sep 14, 2014)

I was being sarcastic, hehe. Yeah they usually go for like 10k ......


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 14, 2014)

I was learning to dupe apparently because I thought it was worth it but they really just said here put your stuff down and ran off. Never learned to dupe even to this day

- - - Post Merge - - -

Glad I didnt really


----------



## matt (Sep 14, 2014)

I certainly have!  And then i turned it right back in their face. Heres the story. I did a trade with some one and my mate was also trading with them that morning. Once they stole my goodluck rolls and ogre faces, I explained to them the situation and they managed to return them from their station.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

A year ago when i first sold a villager.  The bid went up to 19 million.  Which i thought was ridiculous, so i actually gave the winning person a discount and we agreed upon 9 million.  He came and dropped, and i just let him do it... After a while, he told me he was done, so i trusted him.  Turns out he dropped bags of 99,000 but also bags of smaller quantities.  So at first glance, the amount of bags looked right, but it was waaaaaay under 9 mil.  Like half of that.  . Tricky.


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 14, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> A year ago when i first sold a villager.  The bid went up to 19 million.  Which i thought was ridiculous, so i actually gave the winning person a discount and we agreed upon 9 million.  He came and dropped, and i just let him do it... After a while, he told me he was done, so i trusted him.  Turns out he dropped bags of 99,000 but also bags of smaller quantities.  So at first glance, the amount of bags looked right, but it was waaaaaay under 9 mil.  Like half of that.  . Tricky.


ID BEAT THAT KID UP OMG THAT MADE ME SO MAD HOW MUCH MONEY SHORT ARE YOU I WILL PAY THIS FOR YOU YOU POOR THING


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Nope.  I've been lucky enough not to.  Out of all the Club Tortimer people I've met, I've only actually exchanged Friend Codes with two of them, and only one let me visit her town.  The one that let me visit acted like she was maybe an eleven year old, and her town wasn't very developed.  She was really nice though


----------



## Cudon (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't really been scammed but then again I barely trade with random people. Like I just have this friend who is willing to go hunt down all the things I need so I really don't need to connect with others.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't been scammed, though several attempts have been made. The most noteworthy of which was when I won an (obviously shady) auction for a full 7/11 set plus some extra balloon furniture. I got there, dropped about 6 million and collected the balloon extras, then the message that it's time to leave started popping up. I just flicked my wi-fi switch since I had already been expecting that to happen.

Not really anything beyond that. Some people that try to underpay or not pay at all until I point it out to them. I have zero tolerance for those kinds of people.


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 14, 2014)

When I was a noob I gave someone about 200,000 which was all I had  they knew I was new so they just lied and stuff :')


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 14, 2014)

I once invited this really nice girl to my town after I went to hers. Since I trusted her a bit because of how polite she was, I let her explore because I had to use the bathroom. When I got back she said she had to go so I ended. Later that day I was walking around town and I noticed several hybrids missing. At first I thought the villagers were picking them up, but they never did ones like this. 
  After that she constantly asked to visit my town, but I always thought of an excuse. Then one day I did an experiment. I let her come over and let her walk around. Secretly I was following her and I saw take a hybrid! I flipped the switch and deleted her friend code after that.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 14, 2014)

I think we can all agree we've been scammed by Tom Nook's greed. 

Most of my interaction with people online in this game has been on the up & up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants said:


> I think we can all agree we've been scammed by Tom Nook's greed.
> 
> Most of my interaction with people online in this game has been on the up & up.



Oh, so now we know who the original scammer is. Time for me to blacklist this greedy raccoon for taking all of our Bells for small renovations. I'm sorry that he scammed you.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 14, 2014)

I have had over 1000 visitors.I have never been scammed.The worst that happened is the other day a girl came over and bought every item in my retail.Kind of annoyed me because she didn't ask.But, if she had asked, I would have told her she could, so no big deal.


----------



## molas (Sep 14, 2014)

Nah. The couple of times people could've scammed me, I fortunately met really nice people. For example, I didn't know that putting your 3DS on sleep mode left the gates open, and someone I was waiting to trade with came by and did the trade while I was unaware, and everything was accounted for. Another time, around launch, I had my gates open for friends, and someone I met from the island came to visit. All they did was leave me some perfect fruit and gave me an outfit in Able's.


----------



## Luxvia (Sep 14, 2014)

Luckily, all the people I've met so far have been really nice apart from the odd two in which I pulled the Wifi switch off before they could get away with anything. 

I have been scammed on other games and stuff like AC though so I know it's a horrible feeling.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

When I was new I got into a shady deal where a backer paid for the villager I wanted in exchange for a higher up villager so I got my villager but lost a precious...Marshall was a mistake I wasn't sure what to high bid him so I auctioned another started my winner at said time of ending reneged the 19m I should have left it up or restarted second bidder down reneged got the other Marshall has since been seen selling him at least three times at my count. I asked for only non reseller and said was disillusioned a deal especially after twelve hrs of my time if you win should be a deal got a message after close will take him got dropped some bags maybe a third of what was worth as tip and now totally understand stricter rules on any auction but until cycle town someone got a cheap resell Marshall likely knowing I was too upset to stop collect rethink and redo.
   In ACC on city folk, oh yes on Island before had a site they tried but I didn't have much then. Most recently am finding new very new member maybe just adding to adopt won't read rules, run away from me the one today I said where are you follow me he was like a flash said he went into wrong home had to be Muffy filbert or Francine unless he can map hop I couldn't see him said come to bridge please he said he was already in the house. I didn't have time to look around after and am scared I may have been dropped a voider which would mess up an almost done plan, don't know when voideds show so crossing fingers. I have learned if no wifi feedback, and very newly added I have right to say no without a reason given other than must be a member for such and such time, or have at least two positive feedbacks...Not sure what he did really it was just we went over the rules...Niether of my runners gave me a wifi receipt either. Did he drop me someone don't know yet....Never give neg feedback fear of the same for no reason and never sure when to flip switch I should go more by gut. It is not as bad here as other site I used to use though the few are the few.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 14, 2014)

No, and stories like this are the reason why because I'm really reluctant to let strangers come to my town unless I know them somehow.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 14, 2014)

Fairytale said:


> Well, kinda.. I had a bunch of rare hybrids next to the train station. 2 people came, i didn't trust them so I hided behind a tree (that tree was mext to my rare hybrids) they couldn't see me. So, I was standing there behing the tree when I see somekne hrabbing my hybrids. So, I said: WHAT ARE U DOING?! And I walked to the person who tried to steal my hybrids. (I saw that he was grabbing them, cause I was behind a tree) anyway, spy on them. It's funny to see someone grabbing your hybrids and then scare them. Lol.


That's pretty good.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never been 'scammed' per-say but I did win a giveaway once and never actually got my prize. Beyond that mainly just people saying they're going to trade with me and then never following through. Everybody I've actually traded with though has for the most part been really nice! I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 14, 2014)

:3


----------



## nekosync (Sep 14, 2014)

No.

I'm _very_ cautious when it comes to trades.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Not really... I'm sure this wasn't intentional, however, I was doing a trade for Merengue, they were giving Merengue and I was giving 10mil bells. So I gave 5mil and got Merengue, then I had guests coming over so I had to stop, I told her and she was okay with that, I said I'd leave my throwing beans there so that she'd know I was coming back... I tried contacting her multiple time to get my beans back and give her the bells, but she never answered...
Also don't know if this counts but I've had someone tell me to give them a million bells on the island or they'd hack me.. I don't even know how, I just ignored them and they left.


----------



## juicyness (Sep 14, 2014)

Thankfully I can say that I have not. Probably has to do with the fact that all the people I Wifi with are from this site <3


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 14, 2014)

juicyness said:


> Thankfully I can say that I have not. Probably has to do with the fact that all the people I Wifi with are from this site <3



Same here! That one time I got scamed.. (The story on the first start.. Page thingy) I used a different site but since then, I have been fine.. XD


----------



## marigoldilocks (Sep 14, 2014)

HazelBaytree said:


> i have!  long story short: people came to my town, stole everything hybrids, the lot and ran of... i was gonna reset my town anyway so it didnt mater but i was still annoyed! they were people i knew in rl so i was not pleased! oh well.. i was a noob then and didnt know about the switch... and i wasnt watching them XD
> 
> 
> 
> have YOU ever been scammed? if so, share your stories done below! hopefully this will help others avoid being scammed!


Was this before or after your game was reset by your sister and the denizens of TBT came to your aid, or before or after your brother, less than a week later similarly reset your town and you were given items and bells from TBT members? Curious to post about being scammed so soon after people offered to help out.

So far I have not been scammed, but then I feel the general population is fairly trustworthy, but as in all things, user beware.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm lucky that I've never been scammed in acnl, I'm very very anxious and worried that I will though, I follow everyone around and make sure they have good wifi ratings etc. I feel so bad for everyone who has been scammed, it must be horrible.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 14, 2014)

No, I don't think I have, really. I don't actually do a lot of trades online except for here, so I think It's pretty easy to find out who's scammed and who hasn't. 

Unintentionally, though, I feel like I almost scammed someone else. At the time, I was searching for bamboo shoots, and we were discussing what the price would be (Both of us had never traded bamboo before.). So, they were offering a very, very low price. So I accepted, and right when I was on the train, I saw people offering way more bells for shoots, so I gave them some extra bells to make it even, lol. I would've felt bad if I didn't.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 14, 2014)

someone stole 99,000 from me. i don't wish to share details


----------



## KKMikkalson (Sep 14, 2014)

juicyness said:


> Thankfully I can say that I have not. Probably has to do with the fact that all the people I Wifi with are from this site <3



Same here 

I am very cautious about visits and trades, and they all come from this forum.

I also try to keep things close to the station and almost no one is allowed south of my river.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

I have had that gives or long auctions and winner drops out or I win it's 4am when get 30 min warning wake up gave away. I have had bidders lessen thier bid when another dropped things get confused and when time is up and winners and runners up are to get their prize drop leading to a new thread happens again don't want to do a third and someone makes a killing on Marshall, Diana, ects. Being more careful on strict rules esp on adoptee town conduct. Again though these are the few most here are great and I have made many good friends.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, when I still used gameFAQS regularly. It's easy to get scammed there because there's no rating system, but the users can be harsh in making sure that justice is done (that sounded really corny omg). 

Once I started using this site for ACNL discussions, I didn't really Wifi that much anymore.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

A note to what marigold said, the parties in question were mostly very new adds with no wifi feedback and likely signed in just for that, the general 95 percent here are wonderful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The others were issues of double site trading which a mod said was being fixed loophole wise.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 14, 2014)

no

idk where u guys go to get scammed but ive legit never been scammed

people r 2 afraid to wrong me, they know theyd get throatpunched in a goddamn instant


----------



## shouyou (Sep 14, 2014)

It was minor, but I got 1 pink rose taken away from me. Luckily, they only took 1.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 14, 2014)

Once when I had hats on premium, I had let in two people to come sell their crowns. Some random girl I probably forgot to add came into my town, took all my fruit, stole all the gems on the floor I had and rand off with tips that the other people left me for letting them into town. Obviously I couldn't flip wifi switch because of the other people there, but meh, I was more annoyed than anything since I would've just given them the stuff had they asked.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

I had like 1500 TBT didn't know the worth and the girl said though I was high bid here she had a bid of 45 mil on tumblir hard to believe on a Cheri...she said just give me all your TBT and it will be ok...I asked a friend they said no go and I think reported the thread which a mod closed, she said it was ok if she let people know she was auctioning elsewhere which she didn't until that crazy bid came on the board when mine was bt 5 and 10. After mod closed she pmd me I thought to keep my original win but that is when she said still had the forty when I told her to take the money there she asked for the TBT when I told her the value she said I was wrong and 100 equaled 100 not the one mill or more I thought so my 1,500 would be the 10-20 line when I checked I was told scam, but new rules on offsite auctioning are or have been placed I think. It is good to make sure you know what is worth what then you can't be scammed as I almost agreed back then.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never been scammed (not that I know of). But if someone ever steals hybrids from me, I'm going to act all dramatic and be like "WAT R U DOING!!!! NOOOOOOO!!!! DONT TAKE THEM!!! WHHYYYYYYYYYY!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYY " then flip the switch, just to get good laugh. I'm sorry to everyone who's been scammed.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

This is why I am glad the run and pickup buttons are different in NL because in cf you could accidentally pick up a flower just by walking fast and some people don't mind or tell you to just walk. I do whatever am told and nothing before and expect the same here, I filled my shop with flowers once for a retail and was asked if one could be kept I may have misplaced a hybrid in there but town was in beautiful with just too many...One town a sweet girl for petitions left me a gold rose, if that ever gets touched though then anger would steam as it likely needs moved from near the station.


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 14, 2014)

Never been scammed because I can usually see through those or catch them in time. But I had someone steal from me, rather recently. I invited her over to help her out, she ran around and killed one of my roses so while I was trying to fix it, she ran off and stole a silver axe that I had laying out, because I forgot to put it away. Anyways she ran off with it and I didnt notice it missing until  a good 15mins after she left when I went to use it.


----------



## moonchu (Sep 14, 2014)

nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 14, 2014)

nooo


----------



## Danielle (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm always on edge with people in my town, if they start to wander without permission I always have my hand on the switch. There's only 3 people I let completely roam free, and all 3 I've been friends with for years.
Oh that's a lie I've let someone into my town for signatures and let her go around unattended once but she had a lot of positive wifi ratings so I wasn't really concerned.

I've never been scammed however I did have an incident where someone "forgot" to send me my tbt during a trade but she sent it as soon as I said something so it wasn't really an issue.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 14, 2014)

I met a guy who said he was British. 
He was Swedish. :L


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> ID BEAT THAT KID UP OMG THAT MADE ME SO MAD HOW MUCH MONEY SHORT ARE YOU I WILL PAY THIS FOR YOU YOU POOR THING



Aw, you are very sweet, but I am doing ok bell wise in the game.  It was just a lesson learned.  There are people out to scam you and it comes in all shapes and forms.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 14, 2014)

Thankfully no, but I don't have too many people come to my town.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 14, 2014)

@Skyfall - Your chocolate cake is messing up your line of 5 matching items 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have had the same in that someone dropped lower amount of bells that was agreed upon.  But fortunately, nothing has been taken from my town - but I am cautious...I was warned before I started letting people in my town.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> @Skyfall - Your chocolate cake is messing up your line of 5 matching items
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have had the same in that someone dropped lower amount of bells that was agreed upon.  But fortunately, nothing has been taken from my town - but I am cautious...I was warned before I started letting people in my town.



This made me laugh!  Yes, gotta do something about those cakes.


----------



## mahkala (Sep 14, 2014)

✿ i've been scammed on the forums here i couple times i feel like. 
but just with selling items for cheaper, or, buying items for more then they should go for. ; -; 
but.. i guess i don't really mind. 

maybe it'll give me good karma at some point. ♥


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 14, 2014)

Luckily not - I used to wifi with people all the time and luckily nothing happened, but now I mainly play with local friends/family


----------



## littleporkchop (Sep 14, 2014)

Someone tried to scam bells from me on the island, but I'm not that naive!

People have tried to steal some of my stuff but I always tell them "You think you can still from me? Guess again " *Flips switch*

I have always known that I could flip the wireless switch to stop the game from saving, it's kind of obvious... but hey, I'm not judging!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Debra said:


> Wow, reading these stories.. I feel sorry for anyone who got scammed  Fortunately, I have not been scammed myself (yet! I only traded with people on TBT and all have been so honest and kind♥) but reading about other people's experiences definitely helps me. I consider myself warned off wifi-ing with tumblrs, those folks there seem very unpredictable. _So thanks to those who share their story!_



I've never really had trouble with people on tumblr, I've only met some kind people.

Actually because of ACNL and tumblr I made a really good friend.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 14, 2014)

It was high price for turnips in my new harvest town.  Someone was shaking my trees while I was on the phone.
Ended the call and stopped the person after the 2nd visit to the train station.
She dropped all the perfect fruit and left.  When I looked she cleared 2/3 of my newly planted perfect trees.  Also didn't replace the dead ones.  Removed her from my list.

Had a cataloging party and lost 4 piece of the campus series.  Those can be reordered and it was written on the board.
My mistake for leaving the game unattended.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 14, 2014)

No, luckily.  I don't really trade on tumblr very often, and nearly everyone I've met here is nice and respectful.


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm too savvy for that.  and everyone I've traded with has been a doll (except maybe one or two rude apples but that's all huehue). But then again 99% of my wi-fi transactions have been on this forum with the helpful rating system - I've still traded several times with people who have no ratings but it just makes me feel better knowing I could leave them negative feedback if they're shady. lol


----------



## tobi! (Sep 14, 2014)

Stitched said:


> No, luckily.  I don't really trade on tumblr very often, and nearly everyone I've met here is nice and respectful.



I wouldn't trade on tumblr, tbh. A more AC centered forum is much better.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 14, 2014)

I wasn't scammed but, I opened my gates for people to sell turnips.I didn'have any myself, and I was broke.So I politely told everyone that if you had a lot to sell then tips were required.Some didn't have much and would tip a basket of fruit, and some nothing at all.I was ok with that.But my last two visiters had a ton.I had been doing this for 9 hours and I was tired.One girl would drop a bag of 99k every time she went to her locker.I would thank her each time.Both girls were in my town selling for 45 minutes.When they were finished, the one girl dropped her last bag, and I thanked her.Then the other said " don't thank me yet ".Then she dropped a bag with 10k and left without so much as a thank you.This made me so angry.I'm not a greedy person, and have let people sell for free.But this seemed like a slap in the face.


----------



## missy_g (Sep 14, 2014)

Not really scammed...

In CF, some person came to my town then asked if his buddy could.  I said sure.  Well they wanted to play hide and seek in the museum...me being naive said, OK.  They cut down ALL my trees in my town.  Honestly it wasn't a huge deal because I had just started the game and was going to cut them down anyway (they did me a favor!).  When I tried to report them to the forum the admin told me that I was stupid for being so naive.  THAT was the biggest slap in the face.

I accidentally trampled someone's gold rose once...LOL


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

The way she put it and seeing the generosity of the other girl, I would have said something back, not rude just subtle. Makes me angry for you. When people help expecting nothing back they deserve more than those that demand it I think. Just me though.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 14, 2014)

Nope. My trades always go well. People on CT beg me for bells (maybe because of my badges??) and they sometimes "trap" me onto the island with them just for some virtual money. =.= Really pathetic...
I personally try to avoid trading on tumblr; I heard a lot of bad stories about trading on there. I feel more comfortable trading on a forum that dedicated to the game itself.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 15, 2014)

XD over 80 comments! Keep the story's coming people


----------



## mags (Sep 15, 2014)

These beggers on the Island do my head in, if they spent the time fishing/bug collecting that they spend hounding people they would have loads of bells. I have a billion bells but still catch fish/bugs.


----------



## kasane (Sep 15, 2014)

I met this Japanese player on CT, and at first I thought he was quite nice because he dropped a few 1k Bells for me. 
But after I left, I finished off a trade with one of the users in this forum and all of a sudden he showed up and ran straight out of my gates to my hybrids and started to pick up the black tulips.
To be honest, I didn't know about flipping the Wi-Fi switch off, so I just ended session. 
Luckily it was only one black tulip gone though...


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 15, 2014)

nope. thankfully. one person did try but they didn't follow through and later apologised to me for it. 


I only let in people I'm doing business with (and I keep a close eye) or very close friends. 
I schedule all of my visit and if anyone happens to visit unplanned I apologise and end the session. 
might seem a bit rude but it's kept me safe yanno. it's mostly friends who've picked the wrong town to visit or didn't know I was busy. 
not a big deal but I still like to schedule everything.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Sep 15, 2014)

Nope, not yet in NL. I did get some stuff stolen from my CF town a little over year ago though.
I'm generally pretty cautious with people in my town. I have my train station bordered and if people visiting for trade exit the bordered section I end the session, unless they're going to the ABD or Re-Tail or something else and they've told me so.
I also don't allow unannounced visitors in for anything other than Katie drop-offs. But if people drop in for other reasons unannounced, I apologize and close gates. 
I also stay on-screen with visitors and ask that visitors only walk in town.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> I met a guy who said he was British.
> He was Swedish. :L



omg how dare he


----------



## Meadows (Sep 15, 2014)

I have never been scammed before. ^^ I make sure to watch people, although people have tried to steal items that I had left on the ground and I told them to drop it and if they didn't I switched off WiFi.


----------



## zujika (Sep 15, 2014)

Threads like this make me a little paranoid about letting people into my town.  
Even if its just a little character sell in my cycling town, how can i trust people?

I have yet to be scammed, but when that day comes i will be one sad mayor.


----------



## shadowgrg (Sep 15, 2014)

Never had it happen to me. But then I'm fairly new and my town is duller than used dishwater. Nothing to steal there. These stories make me sad for you guys though.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 15, 2014)

Keep it up people!

Well I have been scammed once but other than that nope never... I reset my town a lot of there isn't much to steal..


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 16, 2014)

one time long ago, somebody owned me several million bells but never went online or checked PM. i have over  1 billion bells anyways so i ended not caring


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 16, 2014)

Not scammed, but.....

Made a trade, gave the person a good wifi rating even though they took forever to trade, and were not very friendly.They didn't bother to give me one.And I know I was friendly.This doesn't seem like a big deal, but for some reason it really bugs me.It's been a week now, and everytime I see them post, I want to yell "YOU OWE ME A POSITIVE WIFI RATING".


----------



## Noir (Sep 16, 2014)

I never was scammed, thankfully. I don't recall at least.

But it's unfortunate that those of you got scammed, had to face that. I hope you all recovered well. >:

I pay attention to the people who come to my town. And rarely do trades. But I'm usually very careful and watch every movement. But I also have cruddy wifi so I don't want people thinking I'm trying to screw them over. :[


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 16, 2014)

I've never been scammed and honestly it sort of peeves me that people expect me to babysit them...

I mean, I _guess_ I should be more cautious, but I don't care if people wander around my town. I mean, I'm making it nice, I WANT people to explore and look at it, you know? I mean I _do_ understand the reasoning behind everyone's paranoia, but for me...no thanks. Of course when I visit other towns I follow their rules, don't get me wrong.

If anyone chops down any of my trees, I have literally 100+ baskets of fruit in storage, so whatever.
If someone accidentally or "accidentally" runs through my flowers, they're all standard anyway. The only hybrids I have are some orange ones (which seem to be the most common in my town) and a little patch in the fence. That's it. Nothing I'd cry about if they got stolen (I mean I'd be mad ofc but... nothing I'd recover from).

And I LOVE it when people are like, "Can I look around?" or "Can I ___" but I'm NOT going to follow you oh my god. Usually besides trading I have crap to do and I'm going to go do it whether you're still in my town or not, so no time to babysit.

Really, I'd be furious if others could kick up paths. Thankfully..... haha.


----------



## Shydragon (Sep 16, 2014)

Once someone sold me a forged painting for around 5k bells. Darn you, Klaus!


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 16, 2014)

Never been scammed, thankfully! I almost never follow visitors around my town, either, unless I have to show them where something is. I prefer to let them go about their business on their own. Everyone has been super friendly and respectful so far... and I hope I didn't just jinx myself ...


----------



## Seoul (Sep 16, 2014)

Thankfully, I haven't been scammed. Though, the most riskiest thing I have done was drop off all of my furniture (including DLCs) and bells at a stranger's town (literally never ever talked to her in my life) when I was resetting. Luckily, the stranger was so kind and patient (the process took around 3-5 hours...) and none of my stuff went missing.


----------



## mirujing (Sep 16, 2014)

Luckily, no!! I accidentally left my 3DS on once, and someone cam into my town and they could've stolen all of my stuff though, haha..


----------



## nammie (Sep 16, 2014)

I've only been scammed by my own villagers selling me fake paintings in ACNL lol


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 16, 2014)

I've never been scammed, thankfully, although I tend to give people an outrageous amount of Bells when *purchasing* items such as DLC.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have had a couple of people attempt to steal from me ( somebody even impersonated a giveaway and then tried to steal my landscaping supplies) but I always flipped the wifi switch. How is somebody going to disconnect though as the new 3ds will not have a wifi switch. 
Once on club tortimer this person said that they would double my bells if I have them 16000 bells so I have it I them and then the island saved and then they crashed it. Also sometimes giveaways don't give me everything they promise.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 16, 2014)

~


I actually sort of had the opposite happen today?  I learned about the btb recently, and I was trading them for bells.  Well, he had a very....well, not creative name.  It had a period next to it, which I did not see at first, and I ended up trading a lot of btb to someone I haven't talked to.  I contacted an admin about it, and she's fixing it, which I'm very grateful for.  I think it's funny, I was so worried about trading btb because I've heard rumors about scams, and then today....I done goofed.

Thankfully, the problem was resolved.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

nammie said:


> I've only been scammed by my own villagers selling me fake paintings in ACNL lol



That's why I don't buy paintings from other villagers.

What if Tom Nook was a scammer?


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> 
> I actually sort of had the opposite happen today?  I learned about the btb recently, and I was trading them for bells.  Well, he had a very....well, not creative name.  It had a period next to it, which I did not see at first, and I ended up trading a lot of btb to someone I haven't talked to.  I contacted an admin about it, and she's fixing it, which I'm very grateful for.  I think it's funny, I was so worried about trading btb because I've heard rumors about scams, and then today....I done goofed.
> ...


 I saw your other thread on this lol. At least it got fixed for you.


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 17, 2014)

Someone I met off the island took a Dango I had buried for safety, along with all my perfect pears and purple roses :/ She had been my friend for a while so i guess she was smart enough to waita few visits until i trusted her alone for a bit before stealing of me. She did say once or twice (I thought jokingly) that she'd "steal my town because it was so pretty" like dude it's not even that great. Afterwords she deleted me off her bf list and friend list so i couldn't say anything... ugh, island people, amirite?


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

Yup, once. This girl was selling a Marshal she claimed was 99% original. She said she never talked to him and never saw him selling at re-tail either. I get him in my town, check his house and BAM it's stripped. 90% of the sloppy furniture GONE. Even the sloppy table is gone, which is hard to do since there were things sitting on top of it. I was SO ****ing mad. It's like buying something on Ebay with the "in mint condition" tag slapped on it, then you finally receive the item and it's more used than a tampon machine at a girl's bathroom.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't believe I've been scammed, but there was a time where a person nearly stole the only hybrids my town has. I'm not much of a flower breeder and just have the beautiful town ordinance to stop weed growth should I leave the game for a while. I met a girl on CT and we became friends and exchanged friend codes. She then asked if she could come round my town. Figuring there was nothing much to steal if she did, I agreed. I tried to follow her around, but I couldn't quite track her. She mentioned I had a lot of hybrids to which I said wasn't that many. She kinda just went 'oh' then left. I think she was hoping I wouldn't notice if she'd stolen some if I had a lot of hybrids. As far as I'm aware, she never did steal any and she never visited my town again.

I don't actually do trading or that much here. I'm mostly a silent forum stalker, so trading with someone is a rare occurrence. However, when I have traded, I've been fortunate to not get scammed and everyone has been really polite and friendly.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 17, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Not scammed, but.....
> 
> Made a trade, gave the person a good wifi rating even though they took forever to trade, and were not very friendly.They didn't bother to give me one.And I know I was friendly.This doesn't seem like a big deal, but for some reason it really bugs me.It's been a week now, and everytime I see them post, I want to yell "YOU OWE ME A POSITIVE WIFI RATING".



*Sigh* I know that feel, bro...
I often forget to leave wifi ratings myself unless someone gives one to me first cus then it's like "Oh that's right, this site has wifi ratings"  so it does kinda sting when I DO remember to give one and the person doesn't bother to give one back  xD

It especially sucks when you give someone something for free! Like let them catalog your sets and they barely say thanks and later don't even bother to give you a rating when you give them one. Just so rude.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> *Sigh* I know that feel, bro...
> I often forget to leave wifi ratings myself unless someone gives one to me first cus then it's like "Oh that's right, this site has wifi ratings"  so it does kinda sting when I DO remember to give one and the person doesn't bother to give one back  xD
> 
> It especially sucks when you give someone something for free! Like let them catalog your sets and they barely say thanks and later don't even bother to give you a rating when you give them one. Just so rude.



I've been there. I gave someone a free sushi platter even though they were buying it. I asked her to come to me instead of me going to her. She wasn't happy with that since she wanted a count for her station upgrade as well. I'm just sitting here like "really?! I'm giving you something for free and you're going to insist I come to YOU?!" I at the time was in a rush and was also working on my station upgrade. I told her "nvm then ^.^ no worries". She quickly changed her mind and said "fine I'll come to you". I was very friendly, dropped her free item plus a full basket of perfect apples. She wasn't friendly, took the items and ****ed off quickly lol
Needless to say, I did NOT leave her a rating >.> She didn't leave me one either(as expected).

It usually doesn't bother me if someone doesn't leave a wifi rating. Is it rude not to leave one?! Sure, but I'm not going to waste my time getting upset about it. However, if the trade was successful, and I've gone above and beyond to satisfy you as a costumer, THAT'S when it gets under my skin. If the person doesn't leave a rating after all my hard work, it's like a slap in the face >.>!


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 17, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> I've been there. I gave someone a free sushi platter even though they were buying it. I asked her to come to me instead of me going to her. She wasn't happy with that since she wanted a count for her station upgrade as well. I'm just sitting here like "really?! I'm giving you something for free and you're going to insist I come to YOU?!" I at the time was in a rush and was also working on my station upgrade. I told her "nvm then ^.^ no worries". She quickly changed her mind and said "fine I'll come to you". I was very friendly, dropped her free item plus a full basket of perfect apples. She wasn't friendly, took the items and ****ed off quickly lol
> Needless to say, I did NOT leave her a rating >.> She didn't leave me one either(as expected).
> 
> It usually doesn't bother me if someone leaves a wifi rating. Is it rude not to leave one?! Sure, but I'm not going to waste my time getting upset about it. However, if the trade was successful, and I've gone above and beyond to satisfy you as a costumer, THAT'S when it gets under my skin. If the person doesn't leave a rating after all my hard work, it's like a slap in the face >.>!



WOW that person was really rude. I think that would have warranted giving her a bad rating but then again I've done the same as you in those kinds of situations and simply not left a rating at all. I dunno, I'd only give a bad wifi rating to a full blown scammer or maybe someone unbelievably rude? Yeah. Still, just reading your experience makes me annoyed on your behalf. It's always common courtesy to go on the person's terms when that person is giving you something for free and to at least thank them properly, seriously.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> WOW that person was really rude. I think that would have warranted giving her a bad rating but then again I've done the same as you in those kinds of situations and simply not left a rating at all. I dunno, I'd only give a bad wifi rating to a full blown scammer or maybe someone unbelievably rude? Yeah. Still, just reading your experience makes me annoyed on your behalf. It's always common courtesy to go on the person's terms when that person is giving you something for free and to at least thank them properly, seriously.



Yeah, I'm the same way. I wouldn't feel right about giving someone a bad rating just because they were a bit rude or we didn't see eye-to-eye. I'd only leave one if they were extremely rude, scammed, stole or wasted my time in a major way. Like not following through with an auction/sale, depending on the reason why. If it's because they took an offer via PM that was higher than mine then you bet your bottom dollar I'm gonna smack them in the face with a bad wi-fi rating >.> I'm over here camping out at their auction for days, and they're over there taking offers via PM wasting everyone's time, and getting people's hopes up. As Stephanie Tanner from Full House would say: How rude!


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 17, 2014)

Stitched said:


> No, luckily.  I don't really trade on tumblr very often, and nearly everyone I've met here is nice and respectful.



Agreed.

I only had one bad experience here from _The Bell Tree Forums_. It didn't involve trading. And the forum member was here in a don't-blink-or-you-will-miss period.

I'm sorry people have been scammed. Realistically, "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" is a video _game_. So, for there to be people who do any scamming is rather sad. And for some of them, it is a problem with one's own _character_.


----------



## Bravedart (Sep 17, 2014)

Invited a girl of club tortimer and she stole hybrids that my friends gave me :c


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 17, 2014)

Surely the world of AC online would be ruined if this feature was brought back...​


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 17, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Surely the world of AC online would be ruined if this feature was brought back...​



.....when I first got acnl I was wondering why "gates" had to be opened for friends to visit

but now I know.

They could make it such that visitors can only walk around and look but not touch when the player's not playing though.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 17, 2014)

Shadow Star said:


> I don't believe I've been scammed, but there was a time where a person nearly stole the only hybrids my town has. I'm not much of a flower breeder and just have the beautiful town ordinance to stop weed growth should I leave the game for a while. I met a girl on CT and we became friends and exchanged friend codes. She then asked if she could come round my town. Figuring there was nothing much to steal if she did, I agreed. I tried to follow her around, but I couldn't quite track her. She mentioned I had a lot of hybrids to which I said wasn't that many. She kinda just went 'oh' then left. I think she was hoping I wouldn't notice if she'd stolen some if I had a lot of hybrids. As far as I'm aware, she never did steal any and she never visited my town again.
> 
> I don't actually do trading or that much here. I'm mostly a silent forum stalker, so trading with someone is a rare occurrence. However, when I have traded, I've been fortunate to not get scammed and everyone has been really polite and friendly.



~

This is the first site I trade on, but I'm a forum stalker, too.  Not so much of a silent one, but I do like posting and getting opinions more then trading stuff.  Lately, I've gotten pretty excited because this site opened up an opportunity to trade with other players, which I didn't really have before.  So, this is pretty much the first time I've traded a lot of different things with a lot of different people.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 17, 2014)

I've never been scammed before in ACNL because I've learned to be a smarter trader ever since getting scammed in ACWW. I always receive the bells first BEFORE I give them the items and this has never failed. I also check their wifi ratings and join date. I get a bit hesitant when trading with someone who just joined with no wifi ratings but like i said before, i always receive the bells or items first before i give them anything and so far so good.


----------



## XIII (Sep 17, 2014)

I've never been scammed in any AC game. I'm very cautious, and the only folk who ever visit my town tend to be people I know. And even then, there's really not much to steal in XIII right now anyway. I also pay attention to Wifi ratings, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Shydragon (Sep 17, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Surely the world of AC online would be ruined if this feature was brought back...​



The Dream Suite is a nice, safe alternative to this idea. I wouldn't have anyone on my friend list if this was a thing v.v'


----------



## azukitan (Sep 17, 2014)

Sure, my villagers scam me all the time u___u

Ahh, but in all seriousness, I've only been scammed once. Had a few common and hybrid flowers stolen, but no biggie. I'd only be peeved if my villager pics were stolen. I invested so much time in collecting. every. single. one. OTL


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been scammed guys! But by a villager!
It was molly.. She wanted 8,000 bells for a painting! I thought about it.. Molly WAS my fave villager after all... I said OK and brought it (big mistake) I took it to the museum aaaand it was FAKE! Man! Villagers are better scammers than crazy redd! >.<


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump  I love hearing all these storys


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 17, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I wasn't scammed but, I opened my gates for people to sell turnips.I didn'have any myself, and I was broke.So I politely told everyone that if you had a lot to sell then tips were required.Some didn't have much and would tip a basket of fruit, and some nothing at all.I was ok with that.But my last two visiters had a ton.I had been doing this for 9 hours and I was tired.One girl would drop a bag of 99k every time she went to her locker.I would thank her each time.Both girls were in my town selling for 45 minutes.When they were finished, the one girl dropped her last bag, and I thanked her.Then the other said " don't thank me yet ".Then she dropped a bag with 10k and left without so much as a thank you.This made me so angry.I'm not a greedy person, and have let people sell for free.But this seemed like a slap in the face.



This made me really angry.  Like you, I dont expect to be thanked in $$$ all the time, but at the very least you expect some gratitude.  Generosity that gets taken for granted always pisses me off.  Sigh.  Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 17, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> I've been there. I gave someone a free sushi platter even though they were buying it. I asked her to come to me instead of me going to her. She wasn't happy with that since she wanted a count for her station upgrade as well. I'm just sitting here like "really?! I'm giving you something for free and you're going to insist I come to YOU?!" I at the time was in a rush and was also working on my station upgrade. I told her "nvm then ^.^ no worries". She quickly changed her mind and said "fine I'll come to you". I was very friendly, dropped her free item plus a full basket of perfect apples. She wasn't friendly, took the items and ****ed off quickly lol
> Needless to say, I did NOT leave her a rating >.> She didn't leave me one either(as expected).
> 
> It usually doesn't bother me if someone doesn't leave a wifi rating. Is it rude not to leave one?! Sure, but I'm not going to waste my time getting upset about it. However, if the trade was successful, and I've gone above and beyond to satisfy you as a costumer, THAT'S when it gets under my skin. If the person doesn't leave a rating after all my hard work, it's like a slap in the face >.>!



maybe a neutral rating would work.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> maybe a neutral rating would work.



Agreed!


----------



## abcd1233 (Sep 17, 2014)

I hardly ever trade for fear of being scammed. I think, aside from my brother, I've had only two people in my town; despite the fact that I've been playing since the North America release. Both were positive experiences. I think I may try opening it up a bit more.


----------



## Locket (Sep 17, 2014)

NO. But I have had one very weird experience at Club Tortimer.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 18, 2014)

keep the story's coming people!

And omg!? Over 130+ comments!? Yay! My thread has been noticed! :3


I haven't been scammed much.. Expect people stealing fruit and flowers before I reset... Other than that I am super carefully.. I ask for cash first and check if it was all there... Then I gave them thew item.. I have a very good WiFi rating.. And I have never scammed anyone.. Except they thing my blue roses prices are a scam.. (They go for 100k a per rose so that's the price I used..)


----------



## Imstillyourzelda (Sep 18, 2014)

I've never been properly scammed. I usually stay away from 'visiting others' on the island. I've heard people get scammed there quite a bit.

I did have someone I trusted over to my village once though, and she had just restarted her town. I was helping her out and was letting her catalog a few things. After she left, I noticed two of my pink roses were suddenly missing....and I only had around 3-4 at the time. If she'd actually asked I would have given them to her. But she stole them  So rude 

I don't know about her but I'd feel bad if I stole someone's hybrids or anything for that matter just so I could make _my_ village nicer T-T


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 19, 2014)

Omg, I almost accidentally scammed someone today, it was awful D:

I'm a hoarder for valiant statues, both real and fake, for no good reason at all. I just like them and always have the idea that I'll end up using all of em but never do, so I just throw em in my closet without even organizing them into real and fakes. Someone was buying a valiant statue and I was all "PSHHH I have like 5 of those, easy peezy" so I sell em one. Turns out I accidentally pulled a Redd on them and gave them a fake one instead x_x

Luckily, they were very understanding and kind and so I immediately went off to give them a real one. Still really embarrassing tho. That's what I get for not organizing my storage and being a hoarder -__-


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 19, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Numerous times. Early on last year, when I first got the game, I made a Japanese friend via island tours. She gave me some gold roses, tools, perfect fruit baskets, and hybrid purple flowers of various kinds as a gift. When I ran out of storage space, I ended up leaving some of those things out on the ground by my home and the flowers were placed outside of Town Hall (except the gold roses, which I planted next to my house).
> 
> Feeling good about making new friends, I took my search to tumblr, where I was very active. I found a few people to exchange codes with who said they would like to come play island games. Out of the four that I invited, three of them stole flowers/fruit and tools from me that I had been given as a gift. I caught two in the act and they ran for the station. At the time and being a complete newbie to the game, I had no idea that you could force an error. I lost everything but two gold flowers out of the bunch. After that, I've been very careful about who to add, but even that can't protect you at all given that others can be perfectly friendly at first even if they plan to swindle you.
> 
> I'm very grateful for the ability to bring the hammer down on them now with a forced power-down. It's probably not too good for the 3DS, but it at least protects your town from any damage/lost items. I wish I had known that before I got my treasured gifts stolen.


I would just flip the Wifi switch. :3 Forced powerdowns are risky, IMO~

- - - Post Merge - - -



abcd1233 said:


> I hardly ever trade for fear of being scammed. I think, aside from my brother, I've had only two people in my town; despite the fact that I've been playing since the North America release. Both were positive experiences. I think I may try opening it up a bit more.


Don't be afraid to flip that wifi switch if people are acting shady! It's a life-saver~


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 19, 2014)

I've never been scammed but I've had a scare before when I was really new to this site.
I was buying some item from someone (I forget what exactly,) and the person was coming to my town. 
When they first got to my town they didn't even say hi, but they said "Make sure to leave a good wifi rating" before we had even done any sort of trading yet. That sketched me out a little. I agreed just because I wanted to get it done. They dropped the items and I dropped the bells. They then said "You look cute." I was just kinda like "Oh uh thanks" because I was about to end the session since I thought we were done. Then they said "Can I look around your town?" I was about to say no but they didn't really give me a chance to say that and took off. I followed them really closely, until they finally were like "Do you have a hairbow wig" and I said no. So they pretty much forced me into buying one from them and left. 

Every other experience I've had everyone has been very nice and never tried anything though.


----------



## meo (Sep 19, 2014)

I had someone scam me in a villager trade. They came to get maple and then never opened their gate to give me punchy.
I had some hybrids disappear during a giveaway once that I was hosting. But I don't know if someone took them or accidentally ran on them. Some very generous visitors gave me a bunch of hybrids though afterwards.

I've really experienced more kind people than unkind ones. The acnl community is very sweet.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

I've never been scammed before, but one time I nearly did. Someone offered to sell the gorgeous set to me, and that person also offered to sell a sweets set to another user on here. When I got to his town (he had the other user there who was getting the sweet set), he ended the session. I found out he scammed the other user out of almost 2 million bells. So technically I was almost scammed :/

Also, I feel like some hybrids in my town got stolen, particularly black lilies and purple tulips. I think that was just my sister moving them, though.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 21, 2014)

*XD keep the stories coming people!*


----------



## Lavulin98 (Sep 21, 2014)

I've only been scammed one when insteam of 600k I got 580k. But it was still enough for a golden can so I said nothing. I don't take the game so serious to be sad or get angry.


----------



## MightyNim (Sep 21, 2014)

Somebody I met on the island visited and kept asking questions when I tried to follow them around. While I was giving a reply they moved away. Spotted that they were picking up hybrids when I wasn't about so I flipped the wifi switch to throw them out.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 21, 2014)

Keep it coming people!


Omg over 145 comments?! Omg! This is the thread with the most posts on out of all the ones I have ever made! EVER!


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Also one time a friend tried to steal perfect peaches as a joke. But when I found out they took those peaches they gave them back.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

nope never


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I was accused of stealing on another forum once, but I actually never stole anything.


----------



## Shydragon (Sep 21, 2014)

I've never really been scammed, but I've often gotten less bells than agreed upon because people gave me 99k bags for every 100k. Honestly, I've never cared since the money I make on here is easy (I have a hybrid farm with every kind, and as soon as I get a silver axe I'll have a mushroom farm too) and it's just a few thousand bells. Really, it's probably just convenient for the buyer (take out agreed upon amount, drop the money bags in inventory)


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 22, 2014)

Shydragon said:


> I've never really been scammed, but I've often gotten less bells than agreed upon because people gave me 99k bags for every 100k. Honestly, I've never cared since the money I make on here is easy (I have a hybrid farm with every kind, and as soon as I get a silver axe I'll have a mushroom farm too) and it's just a few thousand bells. Really, it's probably just convenient for the buyer (take out agreed upon amount, drop the money bags in inventory)



yeah i started a hybrid farm a while back with blue roses... and other flowers... i did this on the beach to avoid villagers putting there house on top of them.. and friends that visited to not have the urge to steal them.. i had my friends bug me to tel them where it was and i kept my mouth shut... because in the past i told what i thought was a good friend.. and she stole 2 of each flower i had -.-' that stupid b.. i mean meanie! XD


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never been scammed, and I've received a lot of my villagers from trades on tumblr. Reading this thread has made me feel pretty lucky!
Out of curiosity, is there a certain time you should flip off the wifi switch when you want to cancel the save to stop scammers? I know doing it at a certain time dupes items, so should you flip it off right away?


----------



## nammie (Sep 22, 2014)

nope, too paranoid to let anyone stay in my town, and I end session right after a trade lol
I have seen people... taking advantage of newbies on this site though, esp for their TBT bells, and it's super gross and appalling. There's something wrong with you if you enjoy/condone scamming people imo, esp when it's just for fake currency :/


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 23, 2014)

nammie said:


> nope, too paranoid to let anyone stay in my town, and I end session right after a trade lol
> I have seen people... taking advantage of newbies on this site though, esp for their TBT bells, and it's super gross and appalling. There's something wrong with you if you enjoy/condone scamming people imo, esp when it's just for fake currency :/



Please note that was years ago.. I was 10.. So yeah :l


----------



## Ivycat (Sep 23, 2014)

I made some friends on the island, some worked out and most did not. I became friend's with a girl that wanted me to go to her town but for some reason the internet wouldn't let me. So I let her in mine, we played hide and seek. By the third round, I knew something was funny but brushed it off. I didn't know about the flipping the switch and she left. 
We were on BF and said I said to her, " Oh gave up, lol?" 
She said, " Thanks for the perfect apples."
I was like what? And stepped out of my house (which was my hiding stop.) To see all my perfect apple trees gone, she cut all of them and saw that she took the few hybrids I did have.
I quickly messaged her, "You cut all my trees down, why?"
"I was bored." She replied.
I was getting really angry, " But you did you have to cut my trees down."
"I didn't like you and I wanted your stuff." she replied.
Then I lost it, I started, yelling at her and cussing at her. 
I took me months to have someone over in my town again, But I did go to her dream town and destroy it. That made me feel better.


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 23, 2014)

Luckily not and I hope it never happens. I can only imagine how it must feel like.


----------



## Noctis (Sep 23, 2014)

Nope. Though I almost did or maybe I thought so that I decided to switch the wifi off to be on the safe side. Too paranoid to let anyone go past the train station.


----------



## Coach (Sep 23, 2014)

People I'm not _too_ friendly with often come over when I'm giving a close friend a tour, and go silent after a while. After we'd finished the tour, we went outside, and I noticed my gold roses were gone. I called his name, and I didn't get a response. I walked over to where my spare golden rose was at the time, and that was gone too. Suddenly, I saw the 'Someone wants to leave' message appear, and I reset my wi-fi. c:


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 25, 2014)

Coach said:


> People I'm not _too_ friendly with often come over when I'm giving a close friend a tour, and go silent after a while. After we'd finished the tour, we went outside, and I noticed my gold roses were gone. I called his name, and I didn't get a response. I walked over to where my spare golden rose was at the time, and that was gone too. Suddenly, I saw the 'Someone wants to leave' message appear, and I reset my wi-fi. c:



Lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 25, 2014)

I had this happen to me last year. This complete fool came to my town and stole my entire regal set. Someone else trampled my hybrids (what very little I had at the time since I was new) and I think someone might've even taken some. 

I was dumb too, and didn't realize till they had left. 

I hate it when people are just really odd- you open your gate for some _nice_ visitors, and then you get the one person that you _don't_ want. The quiet, "I-say-nothing-and-do-what-I-want type. One time, I had someone come over and then they just shook a fruit tree right in front of me without asking! And then they said, "What happened to the fruit." Cos the fruit tree was in some flowers. 
You just never know what weirdo you're going to add and have visit your town. 
Thank goodness for TBT and ratings *whew*


----------



## Leela (Sep 25, 2014)

Once someone tried to scam me. They were running all over my flowers and chopping down trees. I decided to play along and pretend I was unaware, and then, just as they were about to enter the train station, I "accidentally" flipped the wifi switch. I quickly received an angry message, asking why I had ended without asking their permission. It was hilarious  They clearly thought that because they were the guest, they could do whatever they wanted.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh. MY. GOSH!! If that happened.... I would either cry, or go on an angry rage rampage. Probably both. How dare they! Is that _their_ town? NO! Some people just ugh. No words right now.


----------



## Leela (Sep 25, 2014)

This was all on ACC... I love how loads of people have bad stories about those forums haha. And it was fine at the end because I lost none of my stuff, but the scammer wasted their time.


----------



## Rarr01 (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, a lot of bad stories from ACC and tumblr! I've never had a bad experience on tumblr, maybe because I only trade through villager trade and they're pretty well known? And they blacklist scammers too.  
I do feel horribly for the people who've been scammed though.  It's really silly for people to be SO hung up on getting virtual things that they steal it.  Especially when half the people here would just give them the items if they asked! Everyone I've come across in the acnl community has been so sweet, people let me  play on their island with them and explore their towns! I've gotten Julian and hybrids for free before, which is really sweet considering that those people couldve sold them for a LOT.  
Looking back, I could've easily been scammed when I sold a villager and let the person just come, drop money, take the villager, save and come back to cut the wifi for me.  But she was a super nice person picking up a villager for her little brother I think, and she did exactly what she said she was going to do. 
Come to think of it, maybe everyone from this thread should get together and visit each other's towns, because we all know how cautious everyone is because of bad experience.  So then people who are really afraid of scams would still be able to play with wifi friends


----------



## kamiyama34 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never been scammed on New Leaf, but I'm super careful whenever anyone comes into my town. Most of the friends I've made are part of chat boards though, so if they ever got in trouble they would face being outed in front of their entire community (which I would do everything in my power to expose them if they tried to start trouble). It seems like this forum and most other places are pretty good at controlling/banning scammers, so that's good.


----------



## Rarr01 (Sep 25, 2014)

kamiyama34 said:


> I've never been scammed on New Leaf, but I'm super careful whenever anyone comes into my town. Most of the friends I've made are part of chat boards though, so if they ever got in trouble they would face being outed in front of their entire community (which I would do everything in my power to expose them if they tried to start trouble). It seems like this forum and most other places are pretty good at controlling/banning scammers, so that's good.


I think once an influx of scammers appeared, they started to make sure less scams happened.  A lot of lesser known places on tumblr are starting to make rules to deter scammers too, which I hope is helping to make the community an even better place.  Although, that just means they will resort to other means, it's possible that making it too difficult will deter some.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 26, 2014)

For the short amount of time I have been on here... No one I have traded with me has tried to scam me, or be rude... Everyone here seems really friendly!


----------



## MayorAriella (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes I have! On tumblr this girl messaged me and asked me if she could come to my town because she had presents and of course I was going to be nice and let her come, I was a little skeptical about it at first so I decided to keep a close watch on her. When she ran over to the side of the train station I had a golden tool set laid out for my friend that was going to come later on to pick them up. When she saw them, she told me this story about her friend who stole her golden tools and she hasn't been able to get her hands on them ever since. I felt bad for her, so I agreed to sell them to her, and i was just going to dupe my personal set of tools again for my other friend. So she said she would be right back and she would get the bells for me. While she went I decided to go get myself a snack and I put my DS down. When I got back to my ds it was just finishing up the saving screen from her leaving, and my tools were gone and no bells anywhere :/ I figured she was pretty nice and honest since she generously had given me a few streetpass items and agreed to buy the tools from me, but apparently not! So now I'm pretty skeptical about anyone I let into my town.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 26, 2014)

I had just gotten the red horned hat.I took 5 different trips to the island to let people catalog it.Three people were very nice and gave it back.One of them took off to leave, and another one said "thanks for the hat, sucker".Of course i flipped the wifi on the dishonest ones.Because of their greed they didn't get to order it from their catalog.lol.


----------



## pwincess (Sep 26, 2014)

i have never been scammed but i don't care about wifi ratings at all like if i get one cool if i give one cool if i dont get one cool if i dont give one cool lololol


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 27, 2014)

Thankfully, no, but it must be terrible to be scammed here.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 27, 2014)

wow.... Keep up the effort!

Edit: wow over 100 comments?! I am happy! :'D

Idk why but random bump ~


----------



## Momo15 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thankfully, I've never been scammed on ACNL, but my main town, for some reason, has been a target for ACNL bandits (thieves, town destroyers, I've unfriended them thankfully.)


----------



## Tessie (Sep 27, 2014)

I never been scammed and I never have scammed and never will. scammers are immature people, typically children which the acnl community has a lot of. I remember being a young girl and scamming a lot on neopets lol. 

also I never bought a villager or anything of that sort yet so I haven't really put myself in the position to possibly get scammed.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 28, 2014)

:3


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

Does this count at all?

So I put up a villager on a trading tumblr and asked for Marina.
The person brought me to their town, and oops Marina was outisde. They didn't know how to trade and thought I just had to talk to the villager.
But everyone makes mistakes ;w;


----------



## oranje (Sep 28, 2014)

No, thankfully. Belltree my first and probably only place where I would conduct trades, since the rating system makes me feel safe. Everyone that has traded with me has been wonderful.


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 28, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Does this count at all?
> 
> So I put up a villager on a trading tumblr and asked for Marina.
> The person brought me to their town, and oops Marina was outisde. They didn't know how to trade and thought I just had to talk to the villager.
> But everyone makes mistakes ;w;




Well... It depends.. Did you pay a lot of bells for her first or anything?


----------



## ethre (Sep 28, 2014)

I used to be able to say I've never been scammed on ACNL - up until today. I have no idea how it happened and I'm pretty sure the trader had no idea how it happened either - and I'm not blaming them. But I gave the person around a dozen of unorderable items, more than 70 orderable items, and we spent around two hours having to transfer the bells. In the end, I didn't get any.


----------



## Campy (Sep 28, 2014)

aries said:


> I used to be able to say I've never been scammed on ACNL - up until today. I have no idea how it happened and I'm pretty sure the trader had no idea how it happened either - and I'm not blaming them. But I gave the person around a dozen of unorderable items, more than 70 orderable items, and we spent around two hours having to transfer the bells. In the end, I didn't get any.


Did you guys use the Re-Tail method to transfer bells? As in, did you put up items for a high price that they would then buy from you? If so; it takes a day for the bells to be transferred to your bank account. So your bells are safe. 

If that's not how you did it, then I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## ethre (Sep 28, 2014)

Campy said:


> Did you guys use the Re-Tail method to transfer bells? As in, did you put up items for a high price that they would then buy from you? If so; it takes a day for the bells to be transferred to your bank account. So your bells are safe.
> 
> If that's not how you did it, then I'm not sure what happened.



Oh, okay. I'm glad to know that. ^^ Thank you!


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 1, 2014)

:3


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 4, 2014)

:l


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 5, 2014)

I almost did it my old town, I let them get inside the train station but just when they thought they'd made it, i flipped the switch lol


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 5, 2014)

I haven't been scammed but I've had things stolen. 
I had couple of friends over and they seemed nice and everything but after they leave I'll notice a rare flower is missing, a wet-suit has gone or a tree has been chopped. 
Whenever I asked them about it, they'll swear they never done it.. but I know I certainly haven't misplaced them. 
It's sad how those who appear they're super friendly will go behind your back and quickly snipe something and claim to be innocent. 
It really makes me nervous to have anyone visit now cause I work hard on my town and have quite the few rare flowers and items around my town and I don't want fake friends stealing them. 
Strangely enough the one friend I was the most close with, admitted to me after nearly a year of knowing each other, that when she first meet me she was planning on robbing me. I defiantly saw her in a different light after that and even though she claims she's changed, I still have keep my eye on her. Also the things that have been stolen from me, she claims she hasn't took.. so either she's lying or I have another unknown thief on my friend-list.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 5, 2014)

StaleCupcake said:


> I haven't been scammed but I've had things stolen.
> I had couple of friends over and they seemed nice and everything but after they leave I'll notice a rare flower is missing, a wet-suit has gone or a tree has been chopped.
> Whenever I asked them about it, they'll swear they never done it.. but I know I certainly haven't misplaced them.
> It's sad how those who appear they're super friendly will go behind your back and quickly snipe something and claim to be innocent.
> ...



That's awful  this is why I don't let people into my main town anymore except very good friends I've known a long time. I've never had anything stolen but I have a lot of rare hybrids and easily stolen things around town and I don't want to take the risk.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh I've had some scamming stories >.<

I bet everyone has been scammed of their bells to buy a painting from a villager for bells (I wasted 7k)
so anyways Julian came up to me and offered a painting and I thought "Well you take many chances in life and this is gonna be one of them so here goes nothing..." So I bought it, it was fake but I didn't care because Julian is one of my favorite villagers and I am glad to have taken that risk.

I've also debated weather to shake my perfect fruit tree or not because i'm afraid that it will die and that has happened many times before.


----------



## 7Yrs (Oct 5, 2014)

I've had a few people bug me for bells and items in CT. 

Once someone trapped me on the island by starting a tour and not sitting down to start it. When I went outside to fish and catch some bugs they would continuously run around to scare everything away. As pay back I sat down for the labyrinth tour, and went around gathering the fruit Tortimer asked for. Just before the timer ended however, I dropped the fruit at the other players feet and did the shrunk funk shuffle until the timer ran out. They weren't pleased, but they didn't try to trap me on the island again.


----------



## Octopi_Kirby (Oct 5, 2014)

I know! I hate it when it happens :<

I hate beggars. One time this guy dressed as a girl with pink hair and an UGLY (and when I say ugly, I MEAN ugly) dress begged me for money. That kinda freaked me out.
Then there's this other story I have. About a year ago now (acnl) I went to the international island. Well, I met a japanese person (ironically) and I tried to talk to them but they didn't know English. So just then they started a tour. And guess what? They went on brb for ONE HOUR. They hadn't even sat down yet. Being the novice I was back then, I didn't know you could flip dat switch and be free. Instead, I sat and cried for this person to hurry up and tour. After a while, I had had enough and I just went as far as I could from the internet and resetti, for once, I was glad to see.

Finally, just recently, one of my friends asked if they could come over for 'signatures'. Hah. An orange pansy suddenly 'disappeared'. She said bye and tried to leave but I said, "NOT SO FAST!" and resetted. Ironically they tried to deny it, but really I don't think it was worth it.


----------



## princesse (Oct 5, 2014)

This happened to me on a different community
This one person asking politely to look around my town. We walked around and had a good time, and then the person said "lets go to my town" saying ok, the person thought that I was saving and quitting (which meant that I couldn't move) and then tried running out of my reach to take something last minute. When I "accidentally-on-purpose" flicked the switch, the person was sending me a message on how come Resetii came and I though you trusted me. Pshhh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*thought


----------



## McMuffinburger (Oct 5, 2014)

i was in my bestfriends town giving her my flowers and axe when someone she added from tumblr came in and stole the axes i was giving her

talking about i didnt know...um this isnt your town you cant just take things off the ground >.>
best believe i flicked the switch and she deleted her


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 5, 2014)

I tend to think of scammers as little kids. It's probably the only way they can either have fun, or get the things they want. They don't know how else to do it. Not that I have sympathy for them, but I just don't really let them get to me when I realize they are immature and have some real growing up to do.

It's obviously not fun when someone scams. I've never had it happen to me, but then again I was SUPER careful and paranoid. I've actually pulled the wifi switch on a couple of people that just ran past me in a trade and started wondering around my town. They would write me and say what happened. And I told them, look sorry but I don't know you. You were here to do a trade, so there's no reason why you would have run off without telling me where you were going. If they got offended, sorry, but you need to know proper etiquette when you go to someone's house IRL, so it's the same in the game. Have some manners!

Anyway, if being a scammer is how you want to play the game, then I think you'll get bored fast. There are always people to scam, and it might be a momentary high...but if you're just bringing negativity, you're going to miss out on all the real fun you could be having. Life can be sucky a lot of the time, so why bring more negativity? Try to do something nice for someone instead and see how their happiness and gratitude makes you feel. That might be more fun. Look at the free cycler threads, for example. Or the giveaway threads. There's a reason why people do those things. Because it's fun and they get POSITIVE attention from others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, I don't mean "you" since you said you've changed your ways. I meant a general "you" as in all the scammers.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 5, 2014)

No I I'm sorry though ?


----------



## Rarr01 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's so upsetting to hear the abuse from the island.  Kind of pathetic, too.  I feel like a lot of island beggars are kids who don't know how to get money and think it's appropriate/funny to beg.  It's sad that what was intended to be fun for people who don't have irl friends to play ACNL with is abused so much


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 5, 2014)

In advance HI MAYORMIKE


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 10, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I tend to think of scammers as little kids. It's probably the only way they can either have fun, or get the things they want. They don't know how else to do it. Not that I have sympathy for them, but I just don't really let them get to me when I realize they are immature and have some real growing up to do.
> 
> It's obviously not fun when someone scams. I've never had it happen to me, but then again I was SUPER careful and paranoid. I've actually pulled the wifi switch on a couple of people that just ran past me in a trade and started wondering around my town. They would write me and say what happened. And I told them, look sorry but I don't know you. You were here to do a trade, so there's no reason why you would have run off without telling me where you were going. If they got offended, sorry, but you need to know proper etiquette when you go to someone's house IRL, so it's the same in the game. Have some manners!
> 
> ...



XD I was a kid back then... I started at 6 years old and ended at 9 years old


BTW I used to do it on wild world because I am old school


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 12, 2014)

It has happened back in CIty Folk days, mostly kids, Also when I first started with the island international with no community but nothing terrible. I had one trade where I almost flipped because the person did not wait as specified and before I knew it I was like where are you, come back to the station. They said went in wrong house but were there now, I let it go. Did not notice anything missing but were too many flowers from beautiful town then to be sure.

  I do not worry about it so much here, am always a little paranoid but I always treat other peoples towns as I would want them to treat mine, and so far people here have been great. Until someone does wrong I try not to think about the past, I do always close my gate when a guest is in though. I try to be understanding, as would hate to flip switch on a misunderstanding. But if someone bolts out of view would panic, unless they were up on the street with permission for something.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never been scammed. I did not do much with CF, and this is the only site I use for the trading of AC items. I have never scammed anyone either, as my rating shows.


----------



## tobi! (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not sure this is scamming but it makes me mad.
When I enter an auction or something and the person keeps pressuring me to spend more.

(I win the auction for 2mil bells and the person tells me he'll only sell it for 2.5mil cause it's worth more. I WON THE AUCTION.)


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2014)

Someone stole all of my hybrids. He tried to leave, even asked me to end the session. I reset the wifi before that terd left.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 20, 2014)

I invited someone in for a petition once on my complete original main built up town I did not know well and they ran off once and I got flower swiped so I learned the lesson if it something like that I just invite to my newer doesn't have much town, nothing to take.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I said who was outside, kept saying was in houses I asked where are you, after I saw them behind my bus stop a spot no one was or goes no houses but is where my gifted good rose was ran into a house said was done and to end. I had not played there so long I didn't inventory, but after just walking past my house and zen garden I knew...pink carnations, purple or blue rose, black tulips...everything non hybrid except that rose I was guarding. The running off very fast not following when asked and not coming outside the house I should've flipped but we learn early on. After though same day figured is all gone anyway and let another come, was nice I saw her sig board with someone outside so saw it was real and got unexpected tip and offer of flower help. So for every bad seed there are a million shining stars.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Oct 24, 2014)

I've had a girl from Tumblr steal about 10 or so gold roses from me, it wouldn't have been so bad if she'd asked for them since I probably would have let her have them.. But nope. 
I deleted her right after though, and I'm more careful when letting strangers into my town now.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 24, 2014)

yes. by fang. he didn't even know if the painting was real or not.. for about 3k

- - - Post Merge - - -

AJAJAJJA oops not villager shaha

ajaja but I remember one time I was scammed by a person, trading a villager, they talked to the villager then while i wasn't looking they just left..without leaving the bells..


----------



## Rivers (Oct 25, 2014)

K.K. Fanboy said:


> In advance HI MAYORMIKE


Seems like members other than MayorMike might have some comments.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 25, 2014)

I was visiting my brother's town and he has the name Yoshi spelled out in gold roses. I walked by that part of town and noticed half of them were gone. I obviously didn't do it so I showed him and we both reset so it didn't save. I have also had someone try to take a few of my flowers. I don't see the point. I like flower breeding so I would probably just give them away if I was asked.
Right now I have random stuff in my town square that I don't want. Too bad no one has tried to steal those haha.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 25, 2014)

No, and thank goodness for that. I'm super glad that The Bell Tree is such a safe site, with the WiFi ratings and all.


----------



## sej (Oct 25, 2014)

Never been scammed. But I am super careful. When someone says 'please can i look around your town' I say why and then they give their reason. I walk around with them anyway, just in case


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 25, 2014)

K.K. Fanboy said:


> In advance HI MAYORMIKE



do you mind not posting that? its not anything about this topic at all please stick to this topic only, thanks


----------



## peachesandicecream (Oct 25, 2014)

This was on gamefaqs and one of my first trades so I let this guy in to catologe some stuff so I did he said only 4 out of that 40 was on his list so I belived him then we went to my plaza because I had some more then he ran away and I could not find him I found him and saved and quit I found out 30min later that 1 All the items that he catologed was on his list 2 He shook my money tree.A couple days ago I did not know it was him again I was giving him the card set for 10mil and he started dropping crowns he took them all and said "This is not all of them but I will still let you have 5mil I found out it was hime from the start and was trolling so I hit the WiFi switch.I told him that he shooked my money tree and he said "You said I could" Such a brat then he kept telling me to open my gates for him


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 19, 2014)

This is really late but today I went to the island wearing my Crown. There was a girl there and she said I'll buy your crown for 3.5 million in game bells. I put the crown down she took it and got out 350 thousand bells. I asked for more bells like she promised but then _somebody_ flicked  the switch.
I was left feeling really ripped off and it's put me off the multiplayer island.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope. I am usually very careful with trades and I never visit club tortimer anymore.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

I was scammed. First time, about a week ago. A person who I didn't know came in randomly, and they said that they used to come to my town all the time. I still didn't remember, but I went along. She asked if she could look around, and before I said yes, she said, 'I don't steal stuff or run'. I was said okay and we hung out a bit. She took 13 pink lilies and all 3 of my Jacob Ladders. She said she hadn't been on TBT in forever, so I'll probably never be able to catch her. I was so mad I fell for such a stupid trick.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

A couple times.

The first was only an attempt, but it was here on TBT.
She was very rude and begging in my town (she had an auction for a 7-11 set that I won, and she started a new one just because she wanted more bells). When I bought something else from her (I think it was a golden axe?) she asked for more than twice the amount of bells that I won with for the 7-11 set. After numerous times of saying no, we finished the trade and she tried to run off. I stopped her, thanked her, and wanted to end. THEN she asked to shop. Fine. She finishes, asks AGAIN for bells. No. The next morning, what I can remember, I saw something I wanted that she was selling. I asked her a question about it on her page, then she brings up a golden axe up for sale. "No, I already bought one from you last night." "But I didn't get money." "Uh, yes you did. I laid em out, you picked up, I ended." "No, I didn't, I never ended up with it, you scammed me." "Nah, sweetie if the session ends successfully, nothing is lost." She replied with a neg rating, saying that I was scamming her. I reported her, then she claimed it was her brother doing this whole thing. Bull. Luckily she's not active anymore.

This second time almost ended all trading for me. I was so done after this.
This was on Gamefaqs. I won an auction for Lolly, settling on 5 million bells. While I was finishing up, she saved. I didn't know then what I know now, but I just went with it, thinking it was just for safety since it was a lot of bells. She said it was because it was storming where she was, and she was afraid it was gonna cut off. That's cool. However, when I was all finished, she just cut it off. Hmm, maybe the storm? Nope. I messaged her, kinda fearful that it was on purpose. "Uhhh... what happened?" 10 min later "Idk? I didn't do it." "Um okay... can you reopen please?" 20 min pass. "Nope." My day was already bad, and my body started aching from shock. First time being scammed. I knew that there wasn't much else I can do, but I was seeing black in sadness and anger, so I posted something about her on GF. It wasn't allowed, but I was just furious. According to another friend on GF, she's no longer active most likely because she continued to scam others, and that there was less trust in her name, especially after my post and posting "SCAMMER" on her thread.

These events, and a few others, have nearly let me end my trading altogether. It's only a game, but a game I put a lot of sweat and tears into </3


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 19, 2014)

no, luckily


----------



## WonderK (Dec 19, 2014)

I've never been scammed.


----------



## oreo (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't think I can do trades on other communities but the bell tree forums.
I luckily never got scammed but my close friend was trying to help a new guy out on another Animal Crossing community site (ACC).
She offered him a few gold roses, and golden tools. She made a terrible mistake of being afk from her DS for roughly 10 mins. The guy stole a bunch of her famous mushrooms, lucky clovers, and stole plenty of her perfect peaches. Now she only plays with her real life friends and only wifi with strangers for trading purposes.


----------



## NewLeaf01 (Dec 19, 2014)

I was not scammed dont think but took clovers (oops!) and then restarted my town. 

Was also slapped in the face i had a villager for someone and restarted my town and they left me negative say ing i was " Unreliable and makes false promises." I commented in almost all caps. 

I was mad. Same with clover lady. I resarted so does it make me a scammer or no?


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 19, 2014)

Fortunately, nope. 
I guess being _extremely_ careful/selective on who I choose to trade with, 
and (usually) not letting anyone in my main town really helped.

One thing I love about The Bell Tree is the wi-fi feedback system.
I always look thru members' actual feedback (not just the %) _plus_ the feedback they left for others,
to get a general idea of how things are. Well, not a complete guarantee, but it has been very effective so far.

That said, I do have two minor incidents that I can recall, so I'd like to share them here.

1) A certain member (probably inactive now), let's call her D. They wanted to adopt a villager from one of my cycling towns.
Fee is 50 BTB. Initially I am reluctant to trade with them, as I can see they are shady & annoying. 
But hey, benefit of doubt, right? So I replied in my thread & PM'd them, stating clearly that buyer need to pay first before coming into my towns, and gates will open once payment cleared. I say that in every trade, to everyone. 
And guess what, D keep pressuring/rushing me to open the gate, yet made no mention of payment. 
So after the 3rd try, I told them the trade is off, as I won't be dealing with the likes of them. D, of course, tried to shift the blame on me, saying that I wasn't clear on the payment thing. 
Seriously, what part of "pay first and I will open gate after that" is not clear enough. 
Trying to pull a "talk-and-run" on me? Nice try. 
*TL;DR: Cyclers or not, always ask the buyer to clear payment first BEFORE letting anyone into your town to adopt villagers.*

2) Also happened in my cycling town. One member, A, paid for a villager whom their friend, B, will show up to adopt.
I have no problem with that whatsoever, and actually it's v kind of them to do that for their friend.
Anyway, things got a bit bizarre when A keep rambling on and on about how I should meet in their town with friend B. 
It's like....listening to a high/drunk person. So, I politely told them no, and reminded them whoever wants to pickup the villager should, in fact, come to my cycle town for that, no the other way round.
Someone finally showed up at the station, I was greeting them there, and long pause of silence, no response from that player at all. From the posture that I can see from my screen, it seemed like they are checking out the rest of my cycling town, while searching through their pockets. Why they did that, I have no idea. Before I can ask are they ready to walk to the villager's house (after that awakward long pause), they took a mad dash from 0 to 60 and ran out of sight. 
Funny that they are not even at that villager's house. So at this point, the benefit of doubt is basically flying out the window.
I flipped the wi-fi switch (for the 1st time), promptly refund the BTB to member A, and told them this is a jerk move, and the trade is off. The member replied, blaming it on a bad connection. Yeah, right. 
*TL;DR: When things starts to not feel right, wi-fi switch is your friend. *


----------



## asuka (Dec 19, 2014)

I was scammed out of Mira by a girl on tumblr. I was looking for someone to hold Mira for me so that once she wanted to move from their town, I could have her in my main town. A girl contacted me and said she would hold her for me. She came over and got mira and dropped off 8k bells (??) Then sent me a message saying "you're not getting Mira, I'm keeping her for my Sailor Moon town, that's what you get for trying to scam me" (????)
After that I'm 90% sure most of the ACNL community outside of TBT is like..13 and younger haha

I was also scammed out of Rosie by someone on Instagram. Idk which is worse, ACNL on tumblr or instagram..


----------



## Poofasa (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know if this counts but Hazel sold me fake paintings once, I was pretty upset.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

I haven't been scammed and it makes me sad that so many people have been... :'<


----------



## pengutango (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope, never been scammed. It really does suck that so many people have been scammed though. :/


----------



## Noctis (Dec 20, 2014)

asuka said:


> I was scammed out of Mira by a girl on tumblr. I was looking for someone to hold Mira for me so that once she wanted to move from their town, I could have her in my main town. A girl contacted me and said she would hold her for me. She came over and got mira and dropped off 8k bells (??) Then sent me a message saying "you're not getting Mira, I'm keeping her for my Sailor Moon town, that's what you get for trying to scam me" (????)
> After that I'm 90% sure most of the ACNL community outside of TBT is like..13 and younger haha
> 
> I was also scammed out of Rosie by someone on Instagram. Idk which is worse, ACNL on tumblr or instagram..



That's sucks. I remember someone from here also said she got scammed in instagram. Everyone from now on should be cautious with tumblr and instagram users.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been scammed once, it was ugly...


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 25, 2015)

wow can't believe how many reply's you got! congrats Katie xx

anyway i have been scammed, it was horrible


----------



## scartwright (Jan 25, 2015)

Poofasa said:


> I don't know if this counts but Hazel sold me fake paintings once, I was pretty upset.



Lmao, I hate it when that happens.

I, personally, am lucky enough that I haven't been scammed. But I'm paranoid enough that I've probably wifi'd with about 4 people total last year.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 25, 2015)

I have been scammed once. It was August and I had formed a gang on another acnl forum. A member wanted to join. They seems nice so I let them. The first time they visited my town I noticed that some of my bushes had been dug up so I flicked the switch. Then on the firework night, me and another Gang member were by my plaza. Then the scammer came. My friend wanted to buy the lovely phone off me so I agreed I gave her the phone she picked it up and dropped the bells then the scammer picked the bells up. They also picked the presents for dream visitors up. I couldn't flick the switch though because I had already earned the fireworks fortune cookie items so I just ended the session  after that I only opened for best friends, all my other Gang members were best friends except them so everyone else could visit. So my friend came back and we had a good night. She dropped the bells for me again and at 10pm I had to go so I ended the session. After that I deleted their FC and told everyone on the forum to avoid them


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Jan 25, 2015)

Only once. In my original town I was trading this girl. I was giving Ankha and I was supposed to be getting Marshal. Ag=fter I handed over Ankha she told me that he was ready and that her gates were open. They certainly werent. But she denied it and said I got him, she ruined my wifi score ;-;


----------



## tokkio (Jan 25, 2015)

almost... to avoid being scammed I follow visitors everywhere and keep my eyes on them lol one time, i was a little bit far away from the visitor and i saw her pick up a few of my hybrids near the station then _he ran for the train station _ lmao obviously i just turned off the wifi switch. after that she even said that it was an accident even though it was obvious that it wasn't??? lol maaan scammers are just so -__- *why* tbh


----------



## CuteKatie (Feb 7, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 7, 2015)

I've only been playing with other people for about 6 weeks, and I've been lucky. I follow strangers around so they won't take my things. Trust me, I know where _every_ flower is and I never leave items outside on the ground. Just like in real life, I'm very protective over my belongings.


----------



## alesha (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep. just this hour. I made athread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The first time I've EVER let someone wander round


----------



## AlwaysTheButler (Feb 7, 2015)

It's not really a scam because the person was up-front about what they would give me, but I didn't realize that 100 TBT bells go for about 5 million in-game bells. I gave this person 800 TBT bells for 2 million. Ah, well, I have no interest in TBT bells and I appreciated the 2 million.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 7, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Fortunately, nope.
> I guess being _extremely_ careful/selective on who I choose to trade with,
> and (usually) not letting anyone in my main town really helped.
> 
> ...



Hm, not saying she wasn't trying to scam you, but maybe you could've opened the gates and told her payment first before going to grab the villager?! That seems like a more equal ground to me. Demanding payment first before even letting people come into your town, might seem shady to some people. Most often than not I pay first(out of my own choice), but usually I pay once I arrive in the town and see the "goods" are there.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 7, 2015)

Angira said:


> When I was a new member here a person said they had an amazing deal for me! They would sell me the FULL streetpass ice cream set for ONLY 200 TBT! I said yes as, at the time, I did not know how expensive that is (10 million bells!) They gave me the set and I said thanks, but when I checked it there were only seven ice-creams and not eight.....What a great deal!!



I wouldn't really consider that a scam. It's probably likely that they thought there were only seven ice-creams in the set, rather than eight. Well, at the very least, you got the majority!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanobyte said:


> I wouldn't really consider that a scam. It's probably likely that they thought there were only seven ice-creams in the set, rather than eight. Well, at the very least, you got the majority!



yeah, missing 1 ice cream out, that was most likely to be a mistake....


----------



## Sashataras (Feb 7, 2015)

I have 3 but they aren't like major like omg you stole 10mil from me...

(1)Someone almost stole an orange rose from me once... Btw that was a long time ago when I first started my town so I somewhat  treasured it..I don't remember why they came over, probably just to hang out... (It wasn't a random visit it though. Probably someone from the island I gave my FC to..) I went past my large mass of flowers when I noticed there was an empty spot right in the middle where my hybrid was supposed to be... I knew they took it because obviously I didn't run over it... So I asked and they just said "idk" ... They were in the pockets pose thing (where they were un able to move..) I didn't know anything about the wifi switch at that time so when they were done in their pockets they left...
The next day I had a letter with a gift from them (explains why they were in their inventory for so long..) saying something like, "Oh haha you got me... I thought I could sneak your rose away! Here ya go, I had fun too" Or something like that.
The gift was my orange rose...

(2)Not really scamming or whatever but good enough... This was in my dreamy process... On instagram I was in an auction for Stitches with a friend helping me, I was like in the lead until this dude went way over to like 30mil (mine was like 15mil) ... So me and my helping friend kept trying to find ways to surpass him, we were asking what was his highest, and stuff like that...I dont remember what he said but he kept trying to add more stuff and talking back to us... Later he wrote that he was dropping out because it was 2 against 1 and it wasn't fair... Like we weren't even being rude we were just asking him questions! Later on his insta he wrote the whole thing and turned it on us saying that we were being rude, jerks, and *****es.. he was putting on a show and being all sappy + sad.. LIKE WE WERENT BEING RUDE WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO LOOK LIKE YOU WERE INNOCENT YOU WERE BEING MEAN !! Ugh. Well anyways I got Stitches but lost Marshal in the process :/

(3) One time my friend wanted to play my acnl game and i was like yeah okay ...
I find that she trampled my hybrids and everything....
But I couldn't be mad at her like she was new to it and she was begging to play it because she doesnt have it...
Guess who had to meet resetti to get the hybrids back :/

Well these arent like successful scams but
PHEW.
I keep going to the island for hopes I can find a scammer or beggars so I could play along and troll them afterwards.. Just for them to learn their lesson... Nope nothing.. So that's a good sign!!! 

I'm sorry to anybody who was scammed or had anything stolen! I don't know why people even try to.. *IT IS JUST A GAME. A GAME MADE FOR FUN! IT'S NOT FUN IF YOU SCAM!! PEOPLE WORK HARD TO BREED RARE HYBRIDS AND EVERYTHING LIKE WHY WOULD YOU RUIN IT FOR THEM!!!!?!?!!*

Okay that's all


----------



## TerryMartin (Feb 7, 2015)

Redd... That son of a bitc....


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Not yet, thankfully, but the only "scams" that I've had were from villagers XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

honeyaura said:


> This second time almost ended all trading for me. I was so done after this.
> This was on Gamefaqs. I won an auction for Lolly, settling on 5 million bells. While I was finishing up, she saved. I didn't know then what I know now, but I just went with it, thinking it was just for safety since it was a lot of bells. She said it was because it was storming where she was, and she was afraid it was gonna cut off. That's cool. However, when I was all finished, she just cut it off. Hmm, maybe the storm? Nope. I messaged her, kinda fearful that it was on purpose. "Uhhh... what happened?" 10 min later "Idk? I didn't do it." "Um okay... can you reopen please?" 20 min pass. "Nope." My day was already bad, and my body started aching from shock. First time being scammed. I knew that there wasn't much else I can do, but I was seeing black in sadness and anger, so I posted something about her on GF. It wasn't allowed, but I was just furious. According to another friend on GF, she's no longer active most likely because she continued to scam others, and that there was less trust in her name, especially after my post and posting "SCAMMER" on her thread.



I know this post was over a month ago, but I just discovered that on this thread.

Yeah, I remembered this incident when you brought it up on GameFAQs for the first time. My attempt to help you recover from this scammer was the time we became friends.


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 7, 2015)

Fortunately I knew better than to exchange FCs in Club Tortimer before visiting AC-based forums, so no, I've never been scammed before. There have been a couple instances where I COULD'VE been scammed, but thankfully wasn't. I didn't know gates remained opened during sleep mode, so when someone came in to trade, they could've have plenty of time to wreck my town. but everything was intact and they did the trade fairly quick without me. x0D
I do understand why people don't let other roam around their towns ((which I can totally respect!!!)) but it makes me a bit sad though, because I like roaming and interacting in other people's towns! 
I read up on ways to prevent scams early last month and it never occurred to me to flip the wifi switch if things went wrong. This thread has been helpful too on how to conduct trades! I've been having a hard time figuring out what a safe/trustworthy trade really looks like. 
Also I didn't know wi-fi ratings went both ways?? x0D I wouldn't leave one just for doing a quick visit. oops.


----------



## Dear (Feb 7, 2015)

Not really a scam, but once someone was on Club Tortimer and had asked (more liked begged..) if I had the Majora's Mask item. Unsure of if I did or not, I had added their FC and told them I would send a swapnote if I had the item. I didn't have the item, so I still sent a note just to give them a heads up.

I went about my business and later had a friend visiting in my town. I had forgotten about the fact that the CT member was added in my friends list, and they just meandered into my town like it was no big deal, running around and being allover annoying. They then asked if I could add them as a best friend in case they 'needed help', which I reluctantly did, and they were on EVERY DAY trying to get me to open my gate for them! 

SO annoying. Basically, I'm never going on CT again because people are annoying if you have no contact with them beforehand.


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 8, 2015)

AlwaysTheButler said:


> It's not really a scam because the person was up-front about what they would give me, but I didn't realize that 100 TBT bells go for about 5 million in-game bells. I gave this person 800 TBT bells for 2 million. Ah, well, I have no interest in TBT bells and I appreciated the 2 million.



Yeah, not a scam and I wasn't keeping up with current rate but I paid 200 TBT for a t five villager, should have waited on a cycle or give, but my own fault there.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 8, 2015)

i have by Redd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2015)

If Tom Nook was a scammer, then what would you think?


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 26, 2015)

i haven't gotten scammed yet, I avoid club tortimer at all cost as well lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Only once. I gave 500 TBT for 60 mil IGB. The guy giving me the 60 mil stopped when I was only able to pick up maybe 15 mil. Never responded back to my PMs or give me a refund.


----------



## starlightsong (Feb 26, 2015)

I, unfortunately, have been scammed. Recently as well.
On tumblr I was supposed to trade Diana in exchange for a dreamie of mine, Ankha. They asked if they could pick up Diana first and me being nice I said yes, no problem. They picked up Diana, left, and never opened their gate for me or messaged me back on tumblr. I even mentioned how sad I would be to imagine that I had been scammed, in hoping that something just came up, and never got a reply.
I don't even care about losing Diana as I was given Ankha for free the next day. But it still angers me to think that people would scam on something like this.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 26, 2015)

hmm once i had a real life friend come over, and they took a ton of flowers  also Lopez once sold me a fake painting! i definitely count that as scamming.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't think I've ever been scammed by another player. Even so I'm still very careful with who I trade with just in case!


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

Damn, I didn't actually know this was a big thing. I have not ever scammed nor have I been scammed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2015)

I hear that on GameFAQs, the mods and admins won't do anything about scammers, so if you got scammed, you lose. However, they take public blacklisting much more seriously than Bell Tree does. That's crazy.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I hear that on GameFAQs, the mods and admins won't do anything about scammers, so if you got scammed, you lose. However, they take public blacklisting much more seriously than Bell Tree does. That's crazy.



i know super pathetic if you ask me... that is why you should use tbt rather than GameFAQ, if you get scammed (which is rare) at least they will do something about it...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

I sort of have a scammed story, mostly an annoying one but hey I will share it. It's how you see it.

Last year a Japanese friend of mine visited my town to give me a present. I can't remember what it was but DLC or a Japanese exclusive item for sure. She helps me out a lot with Japanese items and DLC, and in exchange and I give her European event items. As I am with most of my online ACNL friends, the only one who has a European game. So as she was visiting me and having a chat she wanted to introduce me one of her Japanese friends. I said sure, why not. I added her friend and they both came over. She was very hyper and I am guessing a very young girl. Her English was poor and so is my Japanese. She had a very cute name, I can't remember what it was. Something like Pipi. We had a look around my town and she was so existed. We then went into my house and when we went into my sweets room this happened. She starting screaming and pulling emotions. Saying she wanted the cake. I was confused. My friend told me she wanted the afternoon tea set. At the time this was a rare set to find and I only had two. The little girl said she could offer anything she had. So, I asked for the sandcastle in exchange. Mostly just to keep her quiet and make her happy. My friend could see the disappointment in my face as she knows that was a rare item for me to get. She apologized. But I said it was fine, I could find another on the forum I use. The bell tree forum.

After that party. I went on the forum in search to replace the missing afternoon tea set in my sweets room. At the time only one user was selling one, and many. However, this member wasn't the most kindness... It took a lot of effort to finally get a trade with this person. They came to my town..... As my town is not the cleanest with all my rare items sitting on the ground, but my hybrids all in good place. He/she noticed the stuff I had and wanted more... this made me feel uncomfortable. After the trade, I didn't feel so happy finally getting the replacement.

Putting the replacement back in my house, a few days later the little girl returned wanting more stuff, rare stuff. I said no after what I went through. But this is where it got weird. Having friends over or trades, she would just randomly pop in and then just leave????? I didn't understand it (At the time I didn't know you could close your gate while people were over). Then having one of my friends over who has a cycling town, she pops in and starts to chat. I introduced my friend to her, and they became friends. Soon after my friend was complaining that the little girl was popping in and popping out as she was opening her gate for people to come over for the villagers. It was extremely annoying.

Till this day I don't understand what she was up to. After time I removed her friend code, I and my friend had, had enough.
After that. I don't really have trades in my town due to those experiences, and my mess...


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 26, 2015)

I had some paintings behind one of my perfect orange trees that I don't know what happened to them. I keep telling myself that I just moved them or something, but they're not in my house, closet, or museum. I should have moved them before I opened my gates, I know... but this means that one of the 2 people that visited my town yesterday took them. disappointing. now I'll almost never leave stuff on the ground ever. I suppose it served as a lesson...


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> If Tom Nook was a scammer, then what would you think?



hes not tho



DarkFox7 said:


> Only once. I gave 500 TBT for 60 mil IGB. The guy giving me the 60 mil stopped when I was only able to pick up maybe 15 mil. Never responded back to my PMs or give me a refund.



did you pm a mod about it and give screenshots of pms as proof



section said:


> Damn, I didn't actually know this was a big thing. I have not ever scammed nor have I been scammed.



its animal crossing where you can wifi with others easily and tons of rares/expensive things are available. of course theres bound to be some scamming.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 26, 2015)

Not really a scam, but I really wish people would follow town rules.

Had a huge catalog party with a ton of orderable sets. The rule was to stay in the catalogging area. I would let three in my gate at a time.Players were disappearing. I was running around trying to keep an eye on them. One went on my main street. I told him to stay where I can see him. Then another disappeared. I found him on my beach. I told him to stay in the cataloging area. He gets offensive and says he didn't take anything. I checked my town, and everything was fine, but I was very clear on this rule. Not to mention, I do this for free. You would think people would be more respectful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> i know super pathetic if you ask me... that is why you should use tbt rather than GameFAQ, if you get scammed (which is rare) at least they will do something about it...



Yeah, GameFAQs is trying to defend their scammers. They say that they don't allow scamming, but when they don't have a wi-fi rating system, the moderators don't care about scammers, and when they moderate you for blacklisting, they are in fact protective of scammers. Regardless, the more notorious scammers are no longer on GameFAQs. One of them was known for stealing flowers from other people. Because people complained about him, he stopped using the site. Another scammed another user by taking Ankha before paying and leaving without paying. I played online with this guy before, and he didn't scam me, but he scammed others. When I brought up his racist behavior on a blacklist thread, he said something racist. Since he had less than 10 karma, he was permanently banned. GameFAQs has a banning policy where they ban you for breaking the rules while having less than 10 karma. The one honeyaura described really tarnished her scammer's reputation. Even when blacklisting is against the rules, those scammers are either banned or gone due to a besmirched reputation from blacklisting.

Thankfully on Bell Tree, scammers can't stand a chance. They can't give negative ratings to their victims or challenge against the ratings they get.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

its animal crossing where you can wifi with others easily and tons of rares/expensive things are available. of course theres bound to be some scamming.[/QUOTE]

Ya that seems more likely. When I was a kid I had chances to do it but I never did, I'm not like that. If I came to do it I'd probably feel really bad haha.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't been scammed yet. But I don't indulge in many trades either.


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

People beg for bells all the time, but while I was going a giveaway (yeah thanks to me for being generous...) someone took a bunch of my hybrids, and it made me SO SAD! Especially since I just got my gardens all organized and just started getting them... it made me super mad, now I know better and I pull everything or babysit when I do sales or anything... >.<


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 1, 2015)

I could never understand people who are not cautious enough when doing giveaways/trades/etc... If you're going to have more than 1 person over then hide your **** instead of crying after you get your stuff stolen. Also don't fully trust even the people you've had couple of successful trades with. Tail the visitor at all times and no it's not rude to do that and imply suspicion. Better to be safe than sorry.

Here's what I do when I visit other towns.
1) WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT - don't move and wait until the host can see you 
2) Greet the host before moving and ask where to go for trade
3) If it's blatantly obvious the trade will be done in the train station they I just drop w/e we agreed on to trade
4) Get your stuff and say bye and go straight to the train.
Here's what I do when others visit my town.
1) Tag them... as in follow them so they're within your view at all times.

I've had very few people come to my town and move randomly. DON'T do that. It looks suspicious as **** and I get ready to flick the wifi switch every time. Moving in a TINY repeated pattern is ok (like going in small circles or w.e). 

Be wary of people who make big movements on their own when nothing about where in the town the trade/giveaway will be held.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2015)

Ive had to pay 150TBT for a Gold tool Set and the person was offline ever since I sent the bells (this was like over the summer)


----------



## Souji (Mar 1, 2015)

I think someone stole my Holly starts when they were collecting signatures ^^; I wasn't following them because I had stuff to do, which was stupid of me. I was going to give the bush starts to a friend who was bit upset about this. u-u


----------



## Superrandomperson (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually was yesterday kinda, not scammed more like trolled, someone let me in their world to trade and once I got on the went AFK for two hours and then crashed the game, without saving so I lost some progress on my own world, and I haven't heard from them since, all I know is I'm not trading with them now :/


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## ellienoise (Mar 6, 2015)

It's so curious but before coming here to the bell tree, I was active on 4chan's  /acg/ and despite the site's anonymity and bad fame, I never got scammed. In fact, I don't remember people complaining about scammers and such! people just aked for signatures and stuff and everyone was helpful. selling villagers was frowned upon and it was an overall cool community, I guess it was bc it wasn't exactly available for kids and people were mature. People stopped posting, though, and I came looking for a more active community. So far I've had only good experiences!


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I personally have never been scammed, but people who scam others are disappointing :/ These people have worked hard to get their town a certain way and now you're ruining it for them by stealing from them!


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 6, 2015)

I got  items stolen 4 times mostly in summer time ( flowers ,sets ,street pass items ) ,Trash half my town 1 times and they left  ,got scam on island 2 times ( they won't let me  go home when i had a basket full i had to pay them .Its so hard to trust people so know i only do trades ,I do let them go shopping but i never let people stay for to long


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 6, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I got  items stolen 4 times mostly in summer time ( flowers ,sets ,street pass items ) ,Trash half my town 1 times and they left  ,got scam on island 2 times ( they won't let me  go home when i had a basket full i had to pay them .Its so hard to trust people so know i only do trades ,I do let them go shopping but i never let people stay for to long



That's too bad. Sorry to hear you've been scammed so many times. I personally would rather lose a basket full of bugs then give those punks any bells.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 6, 2015)

i was a noob then  i wish i known better ,i Said i would never let people come  by ,,Lol half year later i made a  big Junk yard so people come by and take the items for free ,I said the beach are off limit ,some people have the nerves to steal ,I am putting time in my  junk yard and you can't follow easy rules ,Very sad i had close it down  am not a fool any more .I don;t let people stay for  to long so they can't steal from me .Know on the island i just swish of wireless,


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

I haven't been scammed; but, I have been stolen from. I let in a few people to get closer to 100 people for pwps. I had dropped some 7 11 items in front of an extra house as a store. After a few seconds the one person leaves and the 7 11 items were gone and I was heart broken. Now I'm cautious of people when I trade.


----------



## inkling (Mar 6, 2015)

Angira said:


> When I was a new member here a person said they had an amazing deal for me! They would sell me the FULL streetpass ice cream set for ONLY 200 TBT! I said yes as, at the time, I did not know how expensive that is (10 million bells!) They gave me the set and I said thanks, but when I checked it there were only seven ice-creams and not eight.....What a great deal!!



I'm so confused by this post. Are you being sarcastic? They might have just forgotten one lol. You could have mentioned it

edit: I know this is a pretty old post but Im sitting here reading this thread from the beginnig and that post seriously confused the heck out of me! Maybe I'll get some clarification if I keep going. And yes I'm a creeper lol


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump I want to hear more stories! Me myself haven't been scammed yet and I hope I will never have to go through it.


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 23, 2015)

bump because i want to hear more stories 

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I was new I got into a shady deal where a backer paid for the villager I wanted in exchange for a higher up villager so I got my villager but lost a precious...Marshall was a mistake I wasn't sure what to high bid him so I auctioned another started my winner at said time of ending reneged the 19m I should have left it up or restarted second bidder down reneged got the other Marshall has since been seen selling him at least three times at my count. I asked for only non reseller and said was disillusioned a deal especially after twelve hrs of my time if you win should be a deal got a message after close will take him got dropped some bags maybe a third of what was worth as tip and now totally understand stricter rules on any auction but until cycle town someone got a cheap resell Marshall likely knowing I was too upset to stop collect rethink and redo.
In ACC on city folk, oh yes on Island before had a site they tried but I didn't have much then. Most recently am finding new very new member maybe just adding to adopt won't read rules, run away from me the one today I said where are you follow me he was like a flash said he went into wrong home had to be Muffy filbert or Francine unless he can map hop I couldn't see him said come to bridge please he said he was already in the house. I didn't have time to look around after and am scared I may have been dropped a voider which would mess up an almost done plan, don't know when voideds show so crossing fingers. I have learned if no wifi feedback, and very newly added I have right to say no without a reason given other than must be a member for such and such time, or have at least two positive feedbacks...Not sure what he did really it was just we went over the rules...Niether of my runners gave me a wifi receipt either. Did he drop me someone don't know yet....Never give neg feedback fear of the same for no reason and never sure when to flip switch I should go more by gut. It is not as bad here as other site I used to use though the few are the few. Also I got items stolen 4 times mostly in summer time ( flowers ,sets ,street pass items ) ,Trash half my town 1 times and they left ,got scam on island 2 times ( they won't let me go home when i had a basket full i had to pay them. Its so hard to trust people so know i only do trades ,I do let them go shopping but i never let people stay for too long because of this. Now i don't play acnl anymore because of how many times this has happen, i don't trust anyone anymore


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 23, 2015)

Back on GameFAQs I was helping this guy with cataloging so I let him in and he said each item he got to catalog I would get 100k so I have around 40 items for him and he said that only 3 were new I looked back on the site and all 40 he didn't have and ripped me off but that's not even the worst part when I went back in for more items for him he shook all my money trees.. I was heartbroken because this was back when I was poor xD Funny thing is that he came back, I was selling a card set and he was going to buy it for 8mil I didn't realize that he was the same person. So he came to my town and dropped 8 crowns I told him that I wanted bells, he tried to tell me that I was missing 4 card items and that I was wrong I took a closer look at him and realized it was him and booted him out he sent me like 5 messages to let him back in and that I was wrong and threatened me to "hack" my game xD


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never been scammed before (at least I don't remember ever being scammed).


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahh, your post reminded me: I forgot about Island trolls (not referring to you, lol). I've been there with people who literally trap you on the island by starting a tour and then not sitting down. It's really annoying. There's error-inducing ones, too, who wait until you've caught some things out on the beach or bought something inside the shop and then error you out. These aren't scams, but it's still really irritating bad behavior.



I used to be an island troll myself (not anymore, don't worry - I realized how stupid I was).  I let them catch all their bugs and stuff, and then started talking to Lelani and never picked a response, and went AFK.  This trapped them on the island.  Bye bugs and fish!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crystiesc said:


> club tour timer



Took me a while to figure out what you meant.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 23, 2015)

CuteKatie said:


> -snip-



this was painful to read because of the spelling mistakes and run-on sentences



Silas James Reel said:


> I used to be an island troll myself (not anymore, don't worry - I realized how stupid I was).  I let them catch all their bugs and stuff, and then started talking to Lelani and never picked a response, and went AFK.  This trapped them on the island.  Bye bugs and fish!



you horrible, horrible person. fy upon you, fy.

ive never played/traded online much so i never had to deal with scammers of any kind. not that i would have anything worth taking lmao


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 23, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> Once when I had hats on premium, I had let in two people to come sell their crowns. Some random girl I probably forgot to add came into my town, took all my fruit, stole all the gems on the floor I had and rand off with tips that the other people left me for letting them into town. Obviously I couldn't flip wifi switch because of the other people there, but meh, I was more annoyed than anything since I would've just given them the stuff had they asked.


Shoulda flipped!  The others would understand.


----------



## Classygirl (Mar 23, 2015)

I remember when this thread started, or one similar, most of the experiences were prior to finding TBT. I am a little worried now as the issue is coming back up, if this is becoming more common here. As I have always found this site to be friendly, trustworthy, and everyone knows the basics rules of etiquette unless told to do something different, or they did. I really hope this is not becoming a place where this is going to start happening here, that would be sad.

 As to cutie, I did understand the gist of what you were saying, don't worry about the spelling, I don't know your situation so it's not my place. You did write a bit so I want to respond, I had a similar experience where someone paid for a villager for me in exchange for one of mine who was way higher up, so I know how that loss feels. I also had the auction thing happen, drops and restarts a long while back and the winner did resell, I was so frustrated and tired from all day auctions I practically have him, yes Marshall, as a dream, he was resold. He was also an accidental out which hurt worse. But I have had hardly any issues here since I was brand new, it is a very good site, I would recommend...no offense in trades and dealings to work with long time members with a lot of good feedback first, no offense to newer people at all because you have to start somewhere but following basic do as told and set clear rules should be a motto.


----------



## Soggyhands (Mar 23, 2015)

Thankfully I haven't, so far the AC:NL community is pretty nice when in comparison to other games.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

CuteKatie said:


> *well.. (please note this was years ago before i even found tbt.. i am now a changed person!) i used to be a scammer myself many many years ago... i enjoyed ripping people of it has fun.. it WAS very funny...
> i always enjoyed this.. and when my sister started playing OH MAN! her face when i sole her fruit and hybrids! ha! but after years of doing this it got boring.. so i stopped... so a warning to all the scammers out there!** I USED TO BE ONE OF YOU! I KNOW HOW YOU THINK! IF YOU TRY TO RIP ME OF YOU WILL BE IN OR A SHOCK! *
> 
> 
> ...



Well i had that one friend that when you say that you need to go to the toilet that, that friend is going to chop down all your trees. Do you know what i mean? XD I luckily managed to error in time, i deleted him and never seen him again lol


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 23, 2015)

A few times 0u0 Like..somebody from the forums was visiting my town to look around for inspiration. I had to do something (which took like five minutes) and I actually trusted this person to not wreck my town, so I went to do whatever I had to do while this stranger was at my town. By the time I got back, all my perfect peaches were gone, my black and gold roses were missing and I have this area in my town where I keep bells lying around in case I'm too lazy to go to the post office to get bells. Yeah those bells were taken as well (a total of about 300,000 bells were lying around, and all of them were gone). Ugh..and turns out the person shook off the last perfect peaches my trees could grow. I waited for more to grow but turns out that was the last round. I managed to get at least one perfect peach to replace everything though :/ That was a long time ago though, I was actually stupid enough to let a stranger run around in my town without being monitored by me.

Then there's this recent time..it's not as bad compared to what happened the first time. I was doing a trade with a person, which is a crown (worth at least 1,000,000 bells) for a couple of loose items from a polka dot set. I dropped the crown for the person to take and I waited for her to drop the polka dot items..well turns out she just took the crown and left the station -_- I didn't know how to end the session or disconnect the internet connection at the time so I didn't have any choice but to just let her go.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been shorted some bells on trades, but because I'm bad at math and tend to over overwhelmed if I have to do things too quickly I tend to just let it go. I would have given them a break on prices if asked but like...why hide bags of like...3k in with bags of 99k? If you don't have enough or something I'd be fine, but don't short me on purpose.


----------



## matcha (Mar 24, 2015)

Namstar said:


> I've been shorted some bells on trades, but because I'm bad at math and tend to over overwhelmed if I have to do things too quickly I tend to just let it go. I would have given them a break on prices if asked but like...why hide bags of like...3k in with bags of 99k? If you don't have enough or something I'd be fine, but don't short me on purpose.



i don't think they do that on purpose? when i take out a full inventory of bells there's at least a 16k bell bag in the mix when i drop them all because the inventory is maxed out. it's still around 1.6 mill though.

idt i've ever been scammed before, but someone did ask me for a lot of things just for one lucky clover. i mean, bells don't matter much to me but they wanted like 5 extra items along with the bells??


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

somebody tried to scam me when i was on a previous forum.

i quickly put an end to it.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 24, 2015)

Namstar said:


> I've been shorted some bells on trades, but because I'm bad at math and tend to over overwhelmed if I have to do things too quickly I tend to just let it go. I would have given them a break on prices if asked but like...why hide bags of like...3k in with bags of 99k? If you don't have enough or something I'd be fine, but don't short me on purpose.



Are you absolutely sure this wasn't intentional? for example, if someone takes out 300k, that comes to 3 bags of 99k + a bag of 3k. ^.^


----------



## spacedog (Mar 24, 2015)

i thankfully havent been scammed, but ppl have def stolen from my town before which sucked major donkey balls


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

All.  The.  Freaking.  Time.  I've even had people trade with me on this forum before and not bring everything they said they would.  After they traded I was like "Where's the rest you promised?"  They say, "oh that's all I have." 

I didn't report them or anything but it was super annoying and I hate when people have no respect for others.

In my opinion if you find someone who won't steal in this game, you best friend that person and stick to them like glue lol.  I was so glad when I got my gold host badge because now I don't have to worry about inviting people over anymore.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

spacedog said:


> i thankfully havent been scammed, but ppl have def stolen from my town before which sucked major donkey balls



Yup i had that problem too with some people, i lost a lot of hybrids, turnips, furniture, clothing and trees because of it. But the worst was when i dropped my whole inventory with my golden tools because i needed inventory space but someone took it and left my town not too long after i dropped the stuff. Some kind person helped me getting the tools back the way i had them! (Silver ones were given back silver and not gold because i want to achieve everything like it is meant)


----------



## ALananhR (Mar 24, 2015)

I've never been scammed before, but I have had some weird experiences on the island that involved people trying to buy clothes from me for up to a million bells or other people just trying to chase off the fish/bugs I was trying to catch or even hitting me with a net or ax.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

ALananhR said:


> I've never been scammed before, but I have had some weird experiences on the island that involved people trying to buy clothes from me for up to a million bells or other people just trying to chase off the fish/bugs I was trying to catch or even hitting me with a net or ax.



Lol a lot of people do that, i do that sometimes too to be honest xD


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 24, 2015)

No. *Knock on wood* Sometimes I would play around with scammers. For example, there was this time some girl on ct wanted to "try on" my crown. So I let her just for the fun of it. She tried to leave, but I ended up getting flipping the switch. ^_^

I guess I've never been scammed fully is because of all the warnings on every website.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 24, 2015)

LeAckerman said:


> No. *Knock on wood* Sometimes I would play around with scammers. For example, there was this time some girl on ct wanted to "try on" my crown. So I let her just for the fun of it. She tried to leave, but I ended up getting flipping the switch. ^_^
> 
> I guess I've never been scammed fully is because of all the warnings on every website.


It's kind of fun to mess with the scammers. One time I went to ct wearing the red horned hat. I let people catalog it. A couple of them tried to leave with it. One even called me a " sucker".I flipped the wifi on the ones that tried to steal it. If they had been nice, they could have ordered it for cheap when they returned home.lol.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 24, 2015)

lol Katie i still remember back in the day when you used to try and scam me and failed mine you, you always gave back what you took as it was mostly just as a joke or to catalog stuff ^.^ ahh the good old days

anyway i don't think i have ever been scammed (apart from you little "pranks") but anyway  i am super careful but trusting... too trusting...


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 24, 2015)

LeAckerman said:


> No. *Knock on wood* Sometimes I would play around with scammers. For example, there was this time some girl on ct wanted to "try on" my crown. So I let her just for the fun of it. She tried to leave, but I ended up getting flipping the switch. ^_^
> 
> I guess I've never been scammed fully is because of all the warnings on every website.



Oh god, I've had that, there was this one person the other day who wanted to 'try on' my dress and kept asking other people there to try on their stuff


----------



## TAT3XD (Mar 24, 2015)

not yet, haha. Hopefully no time ever. ;u;
I pretty much just stalk my visitors.


----------



## kelsa (Mar 24, 2015)

Not yet. I didn't even rly think abt it until I was in the middle of a trade and this person that I was DISCUSSING a trade with just came on over. I hadn't told them to come yet and was actually going to tell them I couldn't do it anymore. I was so confused and when I told them I couldn't do it, they were like "aw well can I see your town?" as they're running off. I just kinda stood there, not believing this person was so rude. Thankfully I had nothing worth taking in my town at the time.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

I always am worried when someone from a trade just randomly runs straight into your town, does not respond to your messages and comes back a minute later saying that they were selling some things at Re-Tail, i just error everytime someone does that. I just can not trust those people in any possible way! They even look suspicious...

Anyone got the same or similar experience? I just can not stand those players!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I always am worried when someone from a trade just randomly runs straight into your town, does not respond to your messages and comes back a minute later saying that they were selling some things at Re-Tail, i just error everytime someone does that. I just can not trust those people in any possible way! They even look suspicious...
> 
> Anyone got the same or similar experience? I just can not stand those players!


Exactly!! I feel the same way ^_^


That's why whenever someone comes to my town, I watch them like a hawk unless they are really close friends. 

But the people on here are nice, so I usually don't worry too much ^_^


I actually was kinda scammed a few days ago. 

On Instagram there's an account called acnlpolice, and whenever someone scams them they send a message to acnlpolice, and then they post it on their page to warn people not to trade with them. 

There was this one user called Simon.crossing. He had asked to play ACNL with me, so I said sure and we exchanged friend codes. 
acnlpolice then posted a new picture saying that simon.crossing had scammed someone and stole all of their hybrids. 

I took a picture of his 3DS profile, and sent it to ACNL police, just in case. 

I then was cycling and had my gates open, because someone was coming to pick up Patty. First the person picking up Patty came, and then Simon.crossing just came in, and ran off. I was acting kinda crazy, so I flipped the switch. I apologized to the person picking up Patty, and then opened my gates again. I put out some bait hybrids to see if he really stole. The person picking up Patty came in, and then shortly after Simon.crossing came in. I saw him dash to the train station and I noticed my hybrids were gone. THEY WERE JUST BEING USED AS BAIT SO I DIDNT CARE IF HE TOOK THEM. I managed to take a picture of him in my town, and a picture of his TPC. I sent the information to acnlpolice, so that no one can get their stuff stolen from him.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 24, 2015)

I've never been scammed in ACNL as far as I can remember. That's probably because I never let people wander through my town. I only open my gate for trades, and even then, I ask people not to leave the station.
 However, ACWW is a different story.. it didn't happen to me, but a friend of mine invited this guy into her town, and he put down a museum right in front of her station so she couldn't leave her town or allow people to enter. This guy was like a "hacker," he must have used an action replay. Well anyway, I remember you could drop museums/gracie's car/etc. and they would be permanent, so yeah that's what he did to her town.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Exactly!! I feel the same way ^_^
> 
> 
> That's why whenever someone comes to my town, I watch them like a hawk unless they are really close friends.
> ...



Lol i do not think that he can come to my town and get away too easy, i notice it fairly early when a flower is missing. And i always error when someone leaves without saying good bye or something... And omg they should make a acnl police thread here too with usernames of people you absolutely can not trust or should pay attention to.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 24, 2015)

I used to wifi a bunch with a group of people and there was this 8 yr old girl that was a friend of a friend and she came to my town uninvited when I was with my friends and shook my perfect cherry trees when I told her not to but that was it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Except we all saw her do it even though she denied it. We were polite with her (since she's only 8) and told her not to do it again and she didn't


----------



## kyrynbunni (Mar 24, 2015)

I've had people try before but they haven't been successful. I had someone come over so they could grab a villager and they tried to take some of my rarer flowers with them.  Needless to say, I caught them and flipped the switch. Also gave the villager to someone else because they sure didn't deserve the villager. I don't 'babysit' people but stealing my flowers is about the stupidest thing someone can do. When literally every open square of my town has either a path or flower in it, it's fairly obvious you've taken my flowers if there's empty spots suddenly.

I've had people on the island try to 'trap' me on the island and demand bells. Too bad for them, I'm not there to collect bells and just looking for items. So I have no problem flipping the switch on them since there's not really much for me to lose doing it.


----------



## CuteKatie (Mar 31, 2015)

Airi-chan said:


> I've had people try before but they haven't been successful. I had someone come over so they could grab a villager and they tried to take some of my rarer flowers with them.  Needless to say, I caught them and flipped the switch. Also gave the villager to someone else because they sure didn't deserve the villager. I don't 'babysit' people but stealing my flowers is about the stupidest thing someone can do. When literally every open square of my town has either a path or flower in it, it's fairly obvious you've taken my flowers if there's empty spots suddenly.
> 
> I've had people on the island try to 'trap' me on the island and demand bells. Too bad for them, I'm not there to collect bells and just looking for items. So I have no problem flipping the switch on them since there's not really much for me to lose doing it.



same, i don't collect bugs on the island with other players, if i need bells i do it on my own island. So if people trap me and demand bells or they will make me loss my stuff i would be like "Go ahead, i dear you!" I only look for rare items and like you do or sometimes i would give the person like 99k then flip the switch just to mess with them


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 31, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol i do not think that he can come to my town and get away too easy, i notice it fairly early when a flower is missing. And i always error when someone leaves without saying good bye or something... And omg they should make a acnl police thread here too with usernames of people you absolutely can not trust or should pay attention to.



We don't have a thread but we do have the wifi ratings, which tell you if someone has had a bad experience with that user in the past or not.


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 31, 2015)

No. The closest thing was someone running off in my town and taking fruit without asking. A little annoying, but they could've done a lot worse.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Exactly!! I feel the same way ^_^
> 
> 
> That's why whenever someone comes to my town, I watch them like a hawk unless they are really close friends.
> ...



oooh ive heard bad things about him 0.o


----------



## abelsister (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe a week or so ago, I payed 15 million bells for Merengue and then after waiting for DAYS, she never came. Not sure if I was scammed, but I never received a letter from her or anything..


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

When I first started out, I used to let randoms from a Facebook group into my town and someone stole my only blue flower. I immediately noticed it was missing and me and another person shamed the guy who took it until he put it down lol

I like helping people who've been scammed/gotten a corrupt save file. If anyone ever needs help replacing something that was stolen they can PM me.


----------



## Shax (Apr 1, 2015)

I've never been scammed. I've never even had anyone attempt to scam me.


----------



## agscribble (Apr 1, 2015)

I had Marshal for a very little while. He was cute, but not really important to me. I tried selling him off for a berliner since people liked him. I didn't want him to go to waste and I wanted the item, but I was scammed. 

The person said their friend wanted Marshal and she would give the berliner. So, I let the "friend" take Marshal in good faith. The person immediately made an excuse as to why she couldn't connect with me. She wouldn't contact me for _months_. I had to keep sending asks every week to find out when she was available. Every time she told me when she could play, "something" would come up. She dodge out five times. Finally, I cut my losses and stopped giving the benefit of the doubt.

To keep myself from getting mad about it I sum up the failure with a quote from _The Room_ to make myself laugh about it instead. "They betrayed me, they didn't keep their promise, they tricked me, and I don't care anymore." At least, I learned how to _not_ to trade villagers!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2015)

OK, this isn't really scamming, but I'll tell it anyways..

So I went into Leonardo's house one day. He was suddenly in boxes! I never heard that he was moving, so I was pretty surprised..
I went onto acnladopt, submitted Leonardo's post, and a few hours later, I get two asks for Leonardo. I accepted one, ( I regret it because maybe the other asker would've been NICE.. ) added her, opened my gates, and she followed me to Leonardo's home. I went inside first, ( NEVER go inside first.. I learned that! ) waited for her to come, and she didn't come in. So, I  went back outside Leonardo's house, and she wasn't there. I wandered up a little bit, freaked out, and flicked the switch. I freaked out SO bad, I deleted my tumblr.. Yeah, I'm like that. I deleted it because I was afraid she would say I flicked the switch when she was trying to adopt him, so I really freaked out.. That was my FIRST EVER experience online. That was this month.. I'm still nervous about visitors, but I still wanna play with someone LOL :/


----------



## wenymi (Apr 1, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> OK, this isn't really scamming, but I'll tell it anyways..
> 
> So I went into Leonardo's house one day. He was suddenly in boxes! I never heard that he was moving, so I was pretty surprised..
> I went onto acnladopt, submitted Leonardo's post, and a few hours later, I get two asks for Leonardo. I accepted one, ( I regret it because maybe the other asker would've been NICE.. ) added her, opened my gates, and she followed me to Leonardo's home. I went inside first, ( NEVER go inside first.. I learned that! ) waited for her to come, and she didn't come in. So, I  went back outside Leonardo's house, and she wasn't there. I wandered up a little bit, freaked out, and flicked the switch. I freaked out SO bad, I deleted my tumblr.. Yeah, I'm like that. I deleted it because I was afraid she would say I flicked the switch when she was trying to adopt him, so I really freaked out.. That was my FIRST EVER experience online. That was this month.. I'm still nervous about visitors, but I still wanna play with someone LOL :/



Ah! That must've been a horrible feeling. Wondering what that person was doing. I think I would've done the exact same thing lol. But don't let that discourage you from allowing other visitors especially here on tbt because there are a lot of nice people here c:


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2015)

wenymi said:


> Ah! That must've been a horrible feeling. Wondering what that person was doing. I think I would've done the exact same thing lol. But don't let that discourage you from allowing other visitors especially here on tbt because there are a lot of nice people here c:



Yeah! the people here are really nice and sweet, like when I opened my art shop, even though I'm really not that good, they were still so nice <3


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 1, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone how has posted, i never thought this would get so many reply's!


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 4, 2015)

bump!


----------



## LovelyLavender (Apr 4, 2015)

I started playing animal crossing new leaf when it first came out. After a few months of playing I wanted to start a new town, because I was unhappy with my old one. But I had received exclusive items so I wanted someone to hold onto them for me. I went onto a gaming forums and got someone to hold the items while I found the perfect map. 

When he came to my town he ran through all the flowers and everything. I know I was resetting the town, but at least be more courteous. I put hours into the town and he runs through like it was nothing. But in the end he did take the stuff and money I told him to take

The next day I contacted him, but he didn't respond. I then realized I was scammed and I knew I had to get revenge. At that point the guy had put lots of time into his forum's account, so I setup a bot to spam him private messages (I didn't care if my account got deleted, I didn't trust the forums anymore). He didn't respond, but he now doesn't use that account anymore.

I have realized my mistake and don't react as immature in those types of situations. Heck I don't even remember how to setup a bot XD


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 4, 2015)

LovelyLavender said:


> I started playing animal crossing new leaf when it first came out. After a few months of playing I wanted to start a new town, because I was unhappy with my old one. But I had received exclusive items so I wanted someone to hold onto them for me. I went onto a gaming forums and got someone to hold the items while I found the perfect map.
> 
> When he came to my town he ran through all the flowers and everything. I know I was resetting the town, but at least be more courteous. I put hours into the town and he runs through like it was nothing. But in the end he did take the stuff and money I told him to take
> 
> ...


That is really, really cool actually. I wouldn't know how to get revenge on someone! what was the message the bots sent? Did it take a long time for the forum to ban you?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 4, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> OK, this isn't really scamming, but I'll tell it anyways..
> 
> So I went into Leonardo's house one day. He was suddenly in boxes! I never heard that he was moving, so I was pretty surprised..
> I went onto acnladopt, submitted Leonardo's post, and a few hours later, I get two asks for Leonardo. I accepted one, ( I regret it because maybe the other asker would've been NICE.. ) added her, opened my gates, and she followed me to Leonardo's home. I went inside first, ( NEVER go inside first.. I learned that! ) waited for her to come, and she didn't come in. So, I  went back outside Leonardo's house, and she wasn't there. I wandered up a little bit, freaked out, and flicked the switch. I freaked out SO bad, I deleted my tumblr.. Yeah, I'm like that. I deleted it because I was afraid she would say I flicked the switch when she was trying to adopt him, so I really freaked out.. That was my FIRST EVER experience online. That was this month.. I'm still nervous about visitors, but I still wanna play with someone LOL :/



I just wanted to say, good job on you for flicking the switch. You can NEVER be too cautious!


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 4, 2015)

I was kind of scammed after I had been on this site for like 2 days. I say kind of because technically the person and I both traded what was agreed upon, but the person definitely took advantage of my newness and ignorance. 

Basically I had like 272BTB because all the new members get free BTB for the first few days if they post, and someone messaged me saying "Hey would you mind selling me your BTB?" And I didn't even know what it was or that it was important, so I asked them how many in game bells they would pay me, and they said 2 million. And at the time I thought that was crazy and I was so excited to get that much.

Then I realized over the course of the next few days that 100BTB is worth like 10 million on it's own and that that person majorly ripped me off. So, whatever, it's just online forum money, but I can't have good thoughts of anyone who takes advantage of someone just because the person is new & ignorant.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Apr 4, 2015)

ellienoise said:


> That is really, really cool actually. I wouldn't know how to get revenge on someone! what was the message the bots sent? Did it take a long time for the forum to ban you?



Probably along the lines of "Give it back..." or "I'll find you..." and "Welcome to my Kingdom". Just trying to scare the guy. The forum didn't ever ban I don't think. I just forgot thee password XD


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 4, 2015)

back in my early days of playing this, i went to club tortimer and this girl gave me a big sob story about how she had all her bells stolen so i gave her some (like 20 thousand lol) and then she disconnected because she thought it would save and ya i guess i was sort of scammed ??


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 4, 2015)

So I was on GameFAQs and I was looking for the full rococo set. This guy offered it for 200k so I took the deal and paid him 200k bells. He dropped the pieces of furniture and I was going to check each one to make sure I got the full set, but I didn't want to seem rude or take too much of his time so we saved and he left. I then picked up each item and turns out I was missing one piece of it. So either he forgot, or ripped me off? 

Oh well, it wasn't too much money lost and I got most of the set. It could've been an accident.


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 10, 2015)

No I haven't. I'm always prepared to flick the wi-fi switch if needed too.

Luckily I've done hundreds of trades with people on this forum (in Animal Crossing and with TBT for digital goods) and never had any negative experiences.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Apr 10, 2015)

I was inviting people in to get the train station upgrade, and letting them use my shops or retail.  Always had positive experiences.

So I let this person visit Main St.  I saved so he wouldn't lose his stuff if there was an error.  Then I offered him fruits (apparently he was a new player) so I went to pick up baskets I had laying in one area, and in that time he stole stuff from my town, like hybrids and mushrooms, and shook some trees, all the while I was gathering FREE STUFF to GIVE HIM at the train station.  

I was too naive I suppose, and someone had to trust me when I started on the forum and was a new player.  So in my mind this was paying forward.  But this was not a new player, it was merely a new profile, because he knew full well what was valuable.  Well, never again.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 10, 2015)

I luckily haven't been scammed, (yet).


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

I never got scammed in here.. yet!! 

Although somebody though i scammed them and you can imagine the heart attack i had when i saw the 2 notifs about the wi-fi reviews ; m ; 

I didn't pay enough money for the item and welp.. . _ . i guess it was my fault for trading early in the morning //


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2015)

Kapp'n keeps scamming me

1000 bells per round trip my ass. he keeps getting us ship#rekt and refuses to refund me my money


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> not when I'm ship#rekt I can't



#rekt to the moon and bek


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't been scammed by anyone on this site but I have been scammed by a ton of people from the Instagram ACNL community. I've been scammed out two villagers (lolly and Beau.) Then I was also scammed by some people coming to my town and taking a ton of flowers. I've debated deleting my Instagram ever since I found this site, the people on here are so much nicer and not greedy like the people using Instagram.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 14, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> I haven't been scammed by anyone on this site but I have been scammed by a ton of people from the Instagram ACNL community. I've been scammed out two villagers (lolly and Beau.) Then I was also scammed by some people coming to my town and taking a ton of flowers. I've debated deleting my Instagram ever since I found this site, the people on here are so much nicer and not greedy like the people using Instagram.



Ouch, that sucks. 

I've yet to be scammed myself, mostly because I've really never bought anything from another player via Wi-fi until recently, but I trust the community here so I had no worries.


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

I've never been scammed. Granted, I don't trade that often but I've had New Leaf since day 1 and I have traded across various forums & still never been scammed.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't been scammed... I think. If I have I'm unaware of it and it hasn't really affected me much.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 14, 2015)

I havent been scammed yet. 

I came across one misunderstanding on here where a villager trade didnt go as planned. Resetti kept showing up and the user whom I was buying the villager from kept saving, but we didnt realize at the time that the only way a villager will move to your town after you asked them is if you end the session or if you leave from the train station yourself. I asked for my money back and it took a couple days for her to respond back, but she was more than happy to give it back since the villager never showed up.

Another time I offered to hold items for someone and they told me it would only be a few days. I ended up holding her things for a little over a month, and I would hear from her every 3-4 days but she was online all the time. Every time we would set up a time she would say she couldnt right when we were supposed to wifi together. I feared that she was going to turn around, and claim that I stole her stuff! Finally after awhile she did come get her stuff, but she didnt get all of it. I contacted her right after the session ended but I never, and still havent, heard from her since then.

So weird o.o;


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

^ That is why I don't hold stuff for people


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> ^ That is why I don't hold stuff for people



Yeah I definitely learned my lesson with the last one. I dont hold things for people unless Im really good friends with the person asking.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 14, 2015)

I have been scammed by redd in city folk if it counts


----------



## missy_g (Apr 14, 2015)

Not really scammed but in City Folk, someone came into my town and wanted to play hide and seek. At the time I didn't know better...they totally wrecked my town, cut down all my trees and trampled all my flowers. I didn't have hybrids so I'm sure they didn't steal them.


----------



## kitten9 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kyuu said:


> ID BEAT THAT KID UP OMG THAT MADE ME SO MAD HOW MUCH MONEY SHORT ARE YOU I WILL PAY THIS FOR YOU YOU POOR THING



HAHAHA!! 
I've never been scammed...(Or at least I think not!)
I did once have 1 million bells on the ground by the station and then a friend came to play, when they left again... I never new if all the bells were there or not after that... 
But all these posts :O I feel soo sorry for everyone who this happened to.
Ha... Hope no one is horrid enough to scam me as well as EVERYONE, like, probably billions of 'em!
Hate people that try to act all sweet and innocent, and THEN they're just this horrible old meanie scamming ya of everything ya own. Grrrrrr! Hate people like that! ~


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 17, 2015)

When I was new just little things, like I did an awful trade where one person paid a villager for me in exchange for my Diana..I got the lesser villager but no money just me not thinking and I fought hard to get that precious villager back later. Other times, I am bad with math and I trust, so if someone throws some 100 bags down while dropping I tended not to notice. Only other times were high t villagers mistaken move outs where I was so emotional, Marshall the person got him at well a big big deal of a price because I didn't stop collect myself think and post him later. So don't try to sell when emotional or auction, ect. Only real scam I caught he must have been a hack because he jumped from spot to spot on my map not following me, said went in wrong house..and I'm like why are you anywhere but following me right to the adoptee..um gold rose where'd you go, lol. These were all when I first started, so now I am much more wise about things. Especially with so many new players and some older moving on but people here tend to be giving, that said the want for TBT may drive up greed in all areas so just make sure your paying fair prices for you.

Unrelated and sorry but I love my villagers: One I love dearly is leaving, if anyone knows someone wanting to adopt Tucker the Mammoth picture included send them my way, for my Fuzzers friend to get a home.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> ^ That is why I don't hold stuff for people



Me too.  Somebody once let me borrow one of their things and they said it was okay as long as I gave it back.  I had used it and was ready for return it, but the person never replied to my messages (however, they were replying to other peoples' messages through VM).  It made me feel like the person was too lazy to sell their stuff so they just gave it to me so they could forget about it.  The town was temporary, so when they stopped replying to me, I just reset the town and we haven't contacted since. ; o ;

Although you're helping someone out, being responsible for all that stuff worries me, because if I lost any of it or if my game got corrupted etc etc, I would be someone to blame and I hate making people upset, especially if I don't know them. ; n ;


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been fortunate enough not to be scammed, but it really does suck when people think it's okay to do so. I did have an instance on Club Tortimer a couple days ago with a Spanish girl. She dropped 5k bells and told me I could take it. In the beginning I was reluctant to pick them up because I felt like she'd do something, but just as I was saying thank you and picking them up, she quickly picked her bells back up and resetti'd us. Not really a scam but it seemed a bit stupid that she'd do that. 5k bells is barely anything.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 17, 2015)

Classygirl said:


> Other times, I am bad with math and I trust, so if someone throws some 100 bags down while dropping I tended not to notice..



This so much. 

I'm bad at math and since I'm trading with someone, I usually panic because I don't want to keep them waiting so that causes me not to double check money or items. X_X Since the bells get dropped in 99's, it's hard for me to keep track how much the person has dropped.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> This so much.
> 
> I'm bad at math and since I'm trading with someone, I usually panic because I don't want to keep them waiting so that causes me not to double check money or items. X_X Since the bells get dropped in 99's, it's hard for me to keep track how much the person has dropped.



I suggest doing the re-tail method! So much easier to keep track of how much the person has given you.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 18, 2015)

I haven't, I have a low tolerance for BS, so usually I can sniff one out.


----------



## PaperKangaroo (Apr 18, 2015)

I haven't been on the multiplayer island in ages but everyone I met was always so nice... :c

But well, I've never been scammed bc I follow around any visitors I don't know in person but I did once have a person that started out nice enough...until he would curse at me and call me some vulgar stuff because apparently I didn't say hi to him (when in reality I'd say hi the first time but I put my 3ds into sleep mode the rest of the time and didn't feel the need to say hello)...really. Then there was that one time I got a Swapnote from his 'sister' saying 'he went to jail...' o.o

Be careful who you add to your list, folks.


----------



## CuteKatie (Apr 22, 2015)

bump!


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 22, 2015)

I haven't been scammed for a few reasons:

1. I'm super carefully with who I let in my town and look at their trading history

2. I have trust issues

3. I hardly ever do trades with people


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 23, 2015)

bumping this for you seems someone has made another thread like this although there is already one but it doesn't really matter


----------



## Toadette (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't remember if I have, but I know I have on other games...it sucks!


----------



## MetaTriforce (Apr 24, 2015)

I've never been scammed, per se, but once on GameFAQs I let some people into my town to sell turnips because my price was over 500, and I noticed that one of them had slipped away and when I went to look around I saw that a lot of my hybrids had been taken. Fortunately I was able to flip the wi-fi switch in time before he was able to leave and the other two people were able to come back and sell their turnips after I removed the thief from my friends list.


----------

